# Don't post in this driveler thread or else! #18



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Let's get this party started! 

I picked this song in honor of Pookie's hunting misadventures


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Let's get this party started!



A tribute to Stringmusic! 

speaking of string music:


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

er else WHAT???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> er else WHAT???



You know what...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

So i get home and go to turn on the braves game ... its wimmins lacrosse What the heck...

But on a plus, i just bought a 97 Chevy Blazer ...4WD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> er else WHAT???






You've only been in and out of my driveway 50+ times ???
Hope you didn't hurt your SUV, bet that woke Mason up !! 

Didjaya'll try the ribs ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> So i get home and go to turn on the braves game ... its wimmins lacrosse What the heck...
> 
> But on a plus, i just bought a 97 Chevy Blazer ...4WD






How many cup holders ???



Sweet, dependable ride !!


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> So i get home and go to turn on the braves game ... its wimmins lacrosse What the heck...
> 
> But on a plus, i just bought a 97 Chevy Blazer ...4WD



You gonna name it the Beast II.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> So i get home and go to turn on the braves game ... its wimmins lacrosse What the heck...
> 
> But on a plus, i just bought a 97 Chevy Blazer ...4WD



Congrats slipster!! 

Another BEAST!!! Need some stickers???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many cup holders ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, dependable ride !!





mattech said:


> You gonna name it the Beast II.





Jeff C. said:


> Congrats slipster!!
> 
> Another BEAST!!! Need some stickers???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Wonder if he is going to add a 4" lift kit and get some headers too...


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many cup holders ???
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, dependable ride !!


A few.


mattech said:


> You gonna name it the Beast II.


Ill name it anything BUT the beast.


Jeff C. said:


> Congrats slipster!!
> 
> Another BEAST!!! Need some stickers???


Nah, no stickers I gotta remove a pink browning buck mark in the AM from it.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

Dadgum is the fourm this slow for everybody?

Or is it just me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Dadgum is the fourm this slow for everybody?
> 
> Or is it just me?





No prob here ??

You have a PM . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Dadgum is the fourm this slow for everybody?
> 
> Or is it just me?



Just you I suppose. I am having no problems at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2012)

slip said:


> A few.
> 
> Ill name it anything BUT the beast.
> 
> Nah, no stickers I gotta remove a pink browning buck mark in the AM from it.



How are you gonna remove it.... a blowtorch?


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How are you gonna remove it.... a blowtorch?



No idea ... but i dern sure aint driving around with a pink buck mark

Maybe ill have to cover it up with one sticker, _one._

Might have to rip a cup holder out to make up for it though, dont want it to start lookin too beastly.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You've only been in and out of my driveway 50+ times ???
> Hope you didn't hurt your SUV, bet that woke Mason up !!
> 
> Didjaya'll try the ribs ???



I know ... I know!  Nothing worth filing a claim over.  Busted tail light cover is the worst of it.  Replace that and pop the bumper back out, it'll buff right out!!     It was in my blindspot right on the corner and the dadgummed back up alarm didn't go off until right when I hit it!  

Ribs was right tasty.  Had 'em for supper last night.  Thanks again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2012)

slip said:


> A few.
> 
> Ill name it anything BUT the beast.
> 
> Nah, no stickers I gotta remove a pink browning buck mark in the AM from it.





slip said:


> Dadgum is the fourm this slow for everybody?
> 
> Or is it just me?



So you are going to name it "Mark of the ____" ?  

Do not ask if you are slow again someone might give you an answer you don't understand.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2012)

Dang I was tired last night, fell asleep too early now the cycle continues up way too early but here's the morning elixir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2012)

Whoooooot !!!  Last midnight shift for 2 weeks !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooot !!!  Last midnight shift for 2 weeks !!!



Get back to work idgit!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get back to work idgit!!



What this idjit said!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2012)

(Scratchin chin)....guess I'll cut more grass?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> (Scratchin chin)....guess I'll cut more grass?



Mine could use a trim ... jus sayin'


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2012)

slip said:


> So i get home and go to turn on the braves game ... its wimmins lacrosse What the heck...
> 
> But on a plus, i just bought a_* 97 Chevy Blazer ...4WD*_


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 21, 2012)

i have the worst luck, 6 hr drive to the beach for one day and it rains all day lol

well how is everybody else's saturday goin?


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 21, 2012)

Gobble Gobble!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get back to work idgit!!




Eh eh . . .






Tag-a-long said:


> Mine could use a trim ... jus sayin'






Hmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2012)

Here she is, all washed up and clean.

I think i got lucky with this one, its real clean on the inside and out, the engine sounds great, it shifts smooth (auto), 4WD works. It needs a few little things, but i can handle it.

And i got the pink buck mark removed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day IV
 What a morning! The first nice sunrise i've seen this week certainly woke the birds up! I eased down the road and set up where i thought i'd have a good chance at bushwhacking that bird i saw Wednesday. Well, that plan went down the tubes quick. 4 Turkeys had roosted right OVER the road and i walked under them. I was sick when the tree yelping started to my right. A few minutes later, they flapped wings and glided a country mile away from me. Never heard that particular bird gobble, but could hear 3 others hammering. Hauled butt back to the 4-wheeler and took off. 
 I drove as close to where the birds were as i could and coasted to a stop. Grabbed my stuff and strted putting on the sneak. I used my aluminum pot call and got gobbles from TWO birds spaced equally apart, both on my right. The bird on the ridge wasnt as vocal as the one in the bottom so the bottom bird became front runner. I eased up another couple hundred yards and called again. He double gobbled and sounded like he was directly below me. For the next 30 minutes we had a nice conversation, but he wouldn't budge. Then it happened.... I hit a sour note and he shut down completely. I sat for another hour but he never gobbled again. I came on home but have a whole new plan for tomorrow morning. I know i said i wouldn't hunt tomorrow, but there's no way i'm not trying that bird again!
Lord, please let the rain be gone before sunrise..... amen.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Here she is, all washed up and clean.
> 
> I think i got lucky with this one, its real clean on the inside and out, the engine sounds great, it shifts smooth (auto), 4WD works. It needs a few little things, but i can handle it.
> 
> And i got the pink buck mark removed.



Looks good Slip. Congratulations!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day IV
> What a morning! The first nice sunrise i've seen this week certainly woke the birds up! I eased down the road and set up where i thought i'd have a good chance at bushwhacking that bird i saw Wednesday. Well, that plan went down the tubes quick. 4 Turkeys had roosted right OVER the road and i walked under them. I was sick when the tree yelping started to my right. A few minutes later, they flapped wings and glided a country mile away from me. Never heard that particular bird gobble, but could hear 3 others hammering. Hauled butt back to the 4-wheeler and took off.
> I drove as close to where the birds were as i could and coasted to a stop. Grabbed my stuff and strted putting on the sneak. I used my aluminum pot call and got gobbles from TWO birds spaced equally apart, both on my right. The bird on the ridge wasnt as vocal as the one in the bottom so the bottom bird became front runner. I eased up another couple hundred yards and called again. He double gobbled and sounded like he was directly below me. For the next 30 minutes we had a nice conversation, but he wouldn't budge. Then it happened.... I hit a sour note and he shut down completely. I sat for another hour but he never gobbled again. I came on home but have a whole new plan for tomorrow morning. I know i said i wouldn't hunt tomorrow, but there's no way i'm not trying that bird again!
> Lord, please let the rain be gone before sunrise..... amen.



I promise if you wear that pair of purple LSU underwear I sent you up under your camo tomorrow the curse will be lifted and you will score another bird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I promise if you wear that pair of purple LSU underwear I sent you up under your camo tomorrow the curse will be lifted and you will score another bird.



Sorry, the bomb squad detonated the suspicious package at the landfill. Next time, don't label the package from "An LSU fan."


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

Just got back from our annual crawfish boil. I put away around 15lbs of mudbugs. 

I am stuffed and headed to the couch soon to take a nap. Life is good! 

Boiled Crawfish





Cajun Jambalaya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day IV
> What a morning! The first nice sunrise i've seen this week certainly woke the birds up! I eased down the road and set up where i thought i'd have a good chance at bushwhacking that bird i saw Wednesday. Well, that plan went down the tubes quick. 4 Turkeys had roosted right OVER the road and i walked under them. I was sick when the tree yelping started to my right. A few minutes later, they flapped wings and glided a country mile away from me. Never heard that particular bird gobble, but could hear 3 others hammering. Hauled butt back to the 4-wheeler and took off.
> I drove as close to where the birds were as i could and coasted to a stop. Grabbed my stuff and strted putting on the sneak. I used my aluminum pot call and got gobbles from TWO birds spaced equally apart, both on my right. The bird on the ridge wasnt as vocal as the one in the bottom so the bottom bird became front runner. I eased up another couple hundred yards and called again. He double gobbled and sounded like he was directly below me. For the next 30 minutes we had a nice conversation, but he wouldn't budge. Then it happened.... I hit a sour note and he shut down completely. I sat for another hour but he never gobbled again. I came on home but have a whole new plan for tomorrow morning. I know i said i wouldn't hunt tomorrow, but there's no way i'm not trying that bird again!
> Lord, please let the rain be gone before sunrise..... amen.





And da Lawd sayeth, thou shall not hunt on Sundayeth . . . especially out of a AmeriStepeth blind . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And da Lawd sayeth, thou shall not hunt on Sundayeth unless its your last chance to kill a turkey till next weekend . . .



Whew! For a second there i thought i was a heathen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mine could use a trim ... jus sayin'



I changed plans and wet a hook, that's it....wet a hook 

I should've cut grass 



rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day IV
> What a morning! The first nice sunrise i've seen this week certainly woke the birds up! I eased down the road and set up where i thought i'd have a good chance at bushwhacking that bird i saw Wednesday. Well, that plan went down the tubes quick. 4 Turkeys had roosted right OVER the road and i walked under them. I was sick when the tree yelping started to my right. A few minutes later, they flapped wings and glided a country mile away from me. Never heard that particular bird gobble, but could hear 3 others hammering. Hauled butt back to the 4-wheeler and took off.
> I drove as close to where the birds were as i could and coasted to a stop. Grabbed my stuff and strted putting on the sneak. I used my aluminum pot call and got gobbles from TWO birds spaced equally apart, both on my right. The bird on the ridge wasnt as vocal as the one in the bottom so the bottom bird became front runner. I eased up another couple hundred yards and called again. He double gobbled and sounded like he was directly below me. For the next 30 minutes we had a nice conversation, but he wouldn't budge. Then it happened.... I hit a sour note and he shut down completely. I sat for another hour but he never gobbled again. I came on home but have a whole new plan for tomorrow morning. I know i said i wouldn't hunt tomorrow, but there's no way i'm not trying that bird again!
> Lord, please let the rain be gone before sunrise..... amen.



At least you had action and potential, Pookie!! 

Tomorrow 



rhbama3 said:


> Whew! For a second there i thought i was a heathen!



No, that would be Les, for postin those pics..... 
 

I'm about to give up on my little local reservoir, used to be some good fishin there. It's been worn slap out 

Think I'll grilll some steaks tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Here she is, all washed up and clean.
> 
> I think i got lucky with this one, its real clean on the inside and out, the engine sounds great, it shifts smooth (auto), 4WD works. It needs a few little things, but i can handle it.
> 
> And i got the pink buck mark removed.



Not bad at tall, slipster. Sweeeet!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I changed plans and wet a hook, that's it....wet a hook
> 
> I should've cut grass
> 
> ...



did you try crickets? Not a fish out there that won't hit a bug.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2012)

The kudzu bugs have taken over!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2012)

1-ish


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1-ish






4 20ish here . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1-ish


Hey Miguel!!! 
Any chance we'll have a cloudless sunrise tomorrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Miguel!!!
> Any chance we'll have a cloudless sunrise tomorrow?



Don't have a clue, been hacking 20 ft. tall briars and honeysuckle all day. All the info I have for you is sunny and high of 73 for tomorrow.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2012)

Stringmusic is odd.....just sayin.....nice blazer slip


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't have a clue, been hacking 20 ft. tall briars and honeysuckle all day. All the info I have for you is sunny and high of 73 for tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2012)

rydert said:


> Stringmusic is odd.....just sayin.....nice blazer slip



Congrats to  your boy. That's quite an honor.


----------



## Self! (Apr 21, 2012)

Next idgit to post has to trim Nic's toenails.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 21, 2012)

Me and Sam had a blast this morning. We had about as much fun as you can have without actually killing a bird. 
We had two birds going and were hoping for a double. We ended up belly crawling to the edge of a field and setting up. One bird turned out to be a jake and the other was a really nice long beard. I was going to sit this one out and let Sam take the big boy. I started softly purring and clucking. Big boy started struttin' and moving down the fence line towards us a couple steps at a time.  Sam was fighting hard to keep from shaking. The bird had about twenty more yards to go to give Sam a shot. All of a sudden a hen came up from the bottom behind us and went straight to the two birds. They turned and followed her. Sam and I let them get out of sight and then hightailed it to the foodplot I knew they were headed for. We circled wide and got in front of them. They once again were headed in our direction but at the last minute turned again. We tried one more time to head them off but finally got busted. We battled with those birds for 1 1/2 hours. Needless to say, Sam was disappointed but we both agreed we had a blast doing battle with that old gobbler. We will be back again soon to see if we can finish the job.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congrats to  your boy. That's quite an honor.


Thanks Miguel .....he didn't shoot as good as last year..but you are right..quite an honor...he also says thank you!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Me and Sam had a blast this morning. We had about as much fun as you can have without actually killing a bird.
> We had two birds going and were hoping for a double. We ended up belly crawling to the edge of a field and setting up. One bird turned out to be a jake and the other was a really nice long beard. I was going to sit this one out and let Sam take the big boy. I started softly purring and clucking. Big boy started struttin' and moving down the fence line towards us a couple steps at a time.  Sam was fighting hard to keep from shaking. The bird had about twenty more yards to go to give Sam a shot. All of a sudden a hen came up from the bottom behind us and went straight to the two birds. They turned and followed her. Sam and I let them get out of sight and then hightailed it to the foodplot I knew they were headed for. We circled wide and got in front of them. They once again were headed in our direction but at the last minute turned again. We tried one more time to head them off but finally got busted. We battled with those birds for 1 1/2 hours. Needless to say, Sam was disappointed but we both agreed we had a blast doing battle with that old gobbler. We will be back again soon to see if we can finish the job.




It's fun ain't it? I had a ball this morning too. However, i sure need to learn how to use a trumpet call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> did you try crickets? Not a fish out there that won't hit a bug.



No sir, didn't even think of it  but you are correct!!

Haven't used a cricket in a good while....I will have some next time I go 

I did see bait balls of fry though, can't wait til the bass start roundin them up on top. 

Gonna watch Rashad Evans get his butt whooped by John Jones in MMA fight on PPV tonight  I think.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, i just got the kiss of dath as far as a turkey hunt tomorrow. Two buddies want to go and bring video camera's. 
This will end badly.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 21, 2012)

Geez.....I was so excited about school starting in Aug, and getting everything done ahead of time....then I went back and re-read all the paperwork...

So much for school in Aug. Somehow, I've managed to miss the deadline for submitting test scores- they're due by April 30th (all testing dates were sold out, so I purchased a seat for May 8th- 8 days too late) I didn't realize they had to be turned in by then, I just thought you had to register by then....dang. 

Now I have to wait until Oct. to register for Spring of 2013 classes. 

He hasn't said anything yet, but I just know Rob thinks I goofed around on this....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Geez.....I was so excited about school starting in Aug, and getting everything done ahead of time....then I went back and re-read all the paperwork...
> 
> So much for school in Aug. Somehow, I've managed to miss the deadline for submitting test scores- they're due by April 30th (all testing dates were sold out, so I purchased a seat for May 8th- 8 days too late) I didn't realize they had to be turned in by then, I just thought you had to register by then....dang.
> 
> ...




Yikes!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Geez.....I was so excited about school starting in Aug, and getting everything done ahead of time....then I went back and re-read all the paperwork...
> 
> So much for school in Aug. Somehow, I've managed to miss the deadline for submitting test scores- they're due by April 30th (all testing dates were sold out, so I purchased a seat for May 8th- 8 days too late) I didn't realize they had to be turned in by then, I just thought you had to register by then....dang.
> 
> ...


should have seen my wife trying to get set up to get her doctoral degree......oh good Lawd....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just got the kiss of dath as far as a turkey hunt tomorrow. Two buddies want to go and bring video camera's.
> This will end badly.....


Like I have said before!!............Do not give up on the mid-day hunt!!

Went into work today at about 1:00 PM, and saw a Lone gobbler on the side of the road with about an 8-9" beard!!

I'm sure he could have been called up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just got the kiss of dath as far as a turkey hunt tomorrow. Two buddies want to go and bring video camera's.
> This will end badly.....



And your forecast changed. 
5am / 58 and cloudy
8am / 59 and cloudy

I'm bettin with those temps theirs gonna be a northerly breeze accompanying it.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

All you idjits need to stop posting in this thread! 

stringmusic is gonna be mad


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And your forecast changed.
> 5am / 58 and cloudy
> 8am / 59 and cloudy
> 
> I'm bettin with those temps theirs gonna be a northerly breeze accompanying it.



awww, man.....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 21, 2012)

Otis said:


> Next idgit to post has to trim Nic's toenails.



And paint them all pretty with pink toenail polish 



rhbama3 said:


> awww, man.....



Don't give up Bammer: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686533


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> And paint them all pretty with pink toenail polish
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up Bammer: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686533



Yeah, but he didn't have spectators, video camera's, and lousy weather to deal with. I'm just thinking the odds of getting on a bird tomorrow are plummeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> All you idjits need to stop posting in this thread!
> 
> stringmusic is gonna be mad



is the string going to pop?

Ahhhhhhhhhhh the smell of brewing coffee


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing better than a little Sunday morning MUSTARD on yo biscuit.


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing better than a little Sunday morning MUSTARD on yo biscuit.


It has to be yeller.........idjits everywhere.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> It has to be yeller.........idjits everywhere.........



FIFY


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

Mornin....what a beautiful day!! Wouldn't want to be on the lake though.


----------



## kracker (Apr 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> FIFY


Thanks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> It has to be yeller.........idjits everywhere.........



From time to time it's brown.



gobbleinwoods said:


> FIFY


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Y'all idjits come on!!!! 

And post away in my thread!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2012)

Headed to Milledgeville to eat dinner with my family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

Grass grass grass grass grass........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 22, 2012)

daaaaaang, who left the 'fridge door open?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all idjits come on!!!!
> 
> And post away in my thread!



I see that Nic or another one of them sneaky mods done changed my post again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I see that Nic or another one of them sneaky mods done changed my post again.


What you talkin bout Willis??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What you talkin bout Willis??



Talkin' about the behind-the-scenes changes to post #73 

Oh wait... subtle hints 

Nevermind


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Talkin' about the behind-the-scenes changes to post #73
> 
> I am gunna kick some lowlife Mods tail end for that.





Wow Les...you are angry


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Talkin' about the behind-the-scenes changes to post #73
> 
> Oh wait... subtle hints
> 
> Nevermind



I got ya subtle hint!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Grass grass grass grass grass........



You growin, hanging, drying, bagging, or mowing? So many possibilities, so little time...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day V
Nothing. Nada. No gobbling, no tracks, and we walked all over the hills and hollows calling but we were chasing ghosts again. Wind was blowing, morning started out very cloudy with a lot of water dripping from tree's.
So, to recap this week: one day of good weather, one dead hog, one probable dead hog, one totalled Dodge Neon, four days of sucky weather, three vacation days burned, $200 worth of gas and food and water gone, one rotten ameri-step blind, two pairs of waterproof snake boots that weren't( suckers weighed 10 pounds each after getting water-logged), multiple naps, multiple days of soaking wet clothes, lost 7 pounds, all my stuff smells like skeeter spray, and i gotta work tomorrow. 
 The producer would like to acknowledge that no turkeys were harmed in the making of this epic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day V
> Nothing. Nada. No gobbling, no tracks, and we walked all over the hills and hollows calling but we were chasing ghosts again. Wind was blowing, morning started out very cloudy with a lot of water dripping from tree's.
> So, to recap this week: one day of good weather, one dead hog, one probable dead hog, one totalled Dodge Neon, four days of sucky weather, three vacation days burned, $200 worth of gas and food and water gone, one rotten ameri-step blind, two pairs of waterproof snake boots that weren't( suckers weighed 10 pounds each after getting water-logged), multiple naps, multiple days of soaking wet clothes, lost 7 pounds, all my stuff smells like skeeter spray, and i gotta work tomorrow.
> The producer would like to acknowledge that no turkeys were harmed in the making of this epic.


Well good, now I know the new weather app is accurate...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You growin, hanging, drying, bagging, or mowing? So many possibilities, so little time...



  

One of the above.... 



rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day V
> Nothing. Nada. No gobbling, no tracks, and we walked all over the hills and hollows calling but we were chasing ghosts again. Wind was blowing, morning started out very cloudy with a lot of water dripping from tree's.
> So, to recap this week: one day of good weather, one dead hog, one probable dead hog, one totalled Dodge Neon, four days of sucky weather, three vacation days burned, $200 worth of gas and food and water gone, one rotten ameri-step blind, two pairs of waterproof snake boots that weren't( suckers weighed 10 pounds each after getting water-logged), multiple naps, multiple days of soaking wet clothes, lost 7 pounds, all my stuff smells like skeeter spray, and i gotta work tomorrow.
> The producer would like to acknowledge that no turkeys were harmed in the making of this epic.



Pookie....you da man!! I don't care what nobody says.... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well good, now I know the new weather app is accurate...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 22, 2012)

thinking that some chinese chicky, egg row, and beef with broccory for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm gonna kill off the messican lasagna...good stuff!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hornet's doing a deer tenderloin on the grill. I reckon pics will be in the Cafe. I GOT BURNT TODAY. My tummy is burnin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hornet's doing a deer tenderloin on the grill. I reckon pics will be in the Cafe. I GOT BURNT TODAY. My tummy is burnin.



 Ouch!!! Aloe....jus sayin! 

 On the tenderloin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!!! Aloe....jus sayin!
> 
> On the tenderloin



Got the aloe goin on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the aloe goin on.



Do you have any Aloe plants, that's the ticket.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wow Les...you are angry







rhbama3 said:


> Pookie's Turkey Hunting Adventure: Day V
> Nothing. Nada. No gobbling, no tracks, and we walked all over the hills and hollows calling but we were chasing ghosts again. Wind was blowing, morning started out very cloudy with a lot of water dripping from tree's.
> So, to recap this week: one day of good weather, one dead hog, one probable dead hog, one totalled Dodge Neon, four days of sucky weather, three vacation days burned, $200 worth of gas and food and water gone, one rotten ameri-step blind, two pairs of waterproof snake boots that weren't( suckers weighed 10 pounds each after getting water-logged), multiple naps, multiple days of soaking wet clothes, lost 7 pounds, all my stuff smells like skeeter spray, and i gotta work tomorrow.
> The producer would like to acknowledge that no turkeys were harmed in the making of this epic.



Should have worn those LSU undies...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Crazy idjits killing folks with boats 

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/news/local_news/boats-collide-in-fatal-crash-on-lake-lanier

Y'all be safe out there!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 22, 2012)

No training required, no licence required. Very little enforcement available. Often booze involved. Large and over powered equipment involved.

The amazing thing is that there are not more accidents.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

I am on Lanier just about every weekend during the summer months. You'd be surprised how many people BUI without getting caught. I always give extra room to other vessels and stay on the lookout for the idjits on PWCs. It's definitely a crazy scene out there with way too many inexperienced and impaired boaters.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I am on Lanier just about every weekend during the summer months. You'd be surprised how many people BUI without getting caught. I always give extra room to other vessels and stay on the lookout for the idjits on PWCs. It's definitely a crazy scene out there with way too many inexperienced and impaired boaters.


Were you there this weekend??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to another Monday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin and to all of the fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The weekend has come and gone like a cloud of dust in a windstorm.  Now it is time to get back to business in hopes of making a dollar or two to pay the bills.

But first, bring on the coffee so that my eyes will stay open this morning.


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2012)

Morning Gobble and Eagle Eye.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome to another Monday.


thank you sir. mernin


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin and to all of the fellow drivelers out there this morning.  The weekend has come and gone like a cloud of dust in a windstorm.  Now it is time to get back to business in hopes of making a dollar or two to pay the bills.
> 
> But first, bring on the coffee so that my eyes will stay open this morning.


EE youins have been MIA whats up?


kracker said:


> Morning Gobble and Eagle Eye.



mernin kracker


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

After 5 days of miserable turkey hunting weather, i wake up to a blue sky, light wind, perfect morning right before heading to work.
This is so unfair......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Morning ya'll. Weekend gone truck still not finished


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mornin.

gunna try to go back to sleep for a while. Gotta work tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

Good gusty mornin!!! Too windy to even fly a kite!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> After 5 days of miserable turkey hunting weather, i wake up to a blue sky, light wind, perfect morning right before heading to work.
> This is so unfair......










mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. Weekend gone truck still not finished





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> gunna try to go back to sleep for a while. Gotta work tonight.





Jeff C. said:


> Good gusty mornin!!! Too windy to even fly a kite!


 ain't it though!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Welcome to another Monday.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> But first, bring on the coffee so that my eyes will stay open this morning.


 Welcome back, traveler!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

I reckon I'll be cuttin more grass today, imagine that! I wonder how many more sticks/limbs fell out of the trees? 

Pasture needs bush hoggin too.....Boudreaux don't like to poop in the tall grass


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, traveler!








Sapsucker huh??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll be cuttin more grass today, imagine that! I wonder how many more sticks/limbs fell out of the trees?
> 
> Pasture needs bush hoggin too.....Boudreaux don't like to poop in the tall grass


Put SBFM on the limb duty, I bet he's good at it!


mudracing101 said:


> Sapsucker huh??


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2012)

I've already tried this Les, it doesn't work.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2012)

rydert said:


> Stringmusic is odd.....just sayin.....nice blazer slip



I'll tell ya whats odd........ the ingredients in SPAM..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

MizT keeps talkin to me.....I think!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2012)

Haay


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I've already tried this Les, it doesn't work.


The ness never stops around here!


Jeff C. said:


> MizT keeps talkin to me.....I think!!


 say whut?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay


Hey, Hey, Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay



fever


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, Hey, Hey!



WHAZ HAPPNIN up in this place. im prolly goin ta be sick ta def after last nights sleepin with the winders open!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The ness never stops around here!
> 
> say whut?



My reply was: Who you talkin to?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAZ HAPPNIN up in this place. im prolly goin ta be sick ta def after last nights sleepin with the winders open!



Nuttin....uh oh!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> WHAZ HAPPNIN up in this place. im prolly goin ta be sick ta def after last nights sleepin with the winders open!


I kept mine open all day, but knew better than to sleep with them like that!


Jeff C. said:


> My reply was: Who you talkin to?


And what's SHE say?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay





stringmusic said:


> I've already tried this Les, it doesn't work.



 send him a pm and tell him








Hardee's today, i'll let ya know in a min. if its good


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> send him a pm and tell him
> 
> Hardee's today, i'll let ya know in a min. if its good


Ohman, I hope you got the Southwest Burger, that thing is AWSOME!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ohman, I hope you got the Southwest Burger, that thing is AWSOME!



southwest patty melt


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

Blimplie with my Fishbait.    








And of course, all we talked about was our Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> southwest patty melt


 THAT'S what I meant! It's gooooood!


turtlebug said:


> Blimplie with my Fishbati.
> 
> And of course, all we talked about was our Wobbert-Woo!


 Ya'll had a good subject!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Blimplie with my Fishbati.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey TBug


Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I meant! It's gooooood!
> 
> Ya'll had a good subject!



It was good, ok.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> It was good, ok.


 NOW wait for it..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> NOW wait for it..............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

MMM...leftover homemade pizza for breakfast, or is it lunchtime ? Don't know anymore


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2012)

Got up to go turkey hunting, opened the door and almost got blowed away .... crap.

Get to the check station and two dogs come walking up, imma dog person so i get to petting them and notice they are just bags of bones, and one had a collar, so we try and call the number but the phone dont work that far out. I split my breakfast and a bottle of water between the two of them and about that time a GW pulls up, his phone works and he calls the owner " yeah, my dogs just ramble around a few days at a time, they'll be back" .... No, your dog looks half dead So he (GW) tried to load up the big dog, and we were going to load up the smaller one and take them home, but the big dog pee'd all over the GW's truck, so i think the owner came and got them. Anyway, nothing drives me crazier then people who want dogs, but dont want to take care of them.


Oh, and three, yes three idiots were stupid enough to sign out hens on the kill sheet. I mean they literally wrote "Hen" along with their first and last names ....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 you ain't had one yet???


Sterlo58 said:


> MMM...leftover homemade pizza for breakfast, or is it lunchtime ? Don't know anymore


It don't matter, it's all good, you eat, you sleep, you work....... repeat......... 


slip said:


> Got up to go turkey hunting, opened the door and almost got blowed away .... crap.
> 
> Get to the check station and two dogs come walking up, imma dog person so i get to petting them and notice they are just bags of bones, and one had a collar, so we try and call the number but the phone dont work that far out. I split my breakfast and a bottle of water between the two of them and about that time a GW pulls up, his phone works and he calls the owner " yeah, my dogs just ramble around a few days at a time, they'll be back" .... No, your dog looks half dead So he (GW) tried to load up the big dog, and we were going to load up the smaller one and take them home, but the big dog pee'd all over the GW's truck, so i think the owner came and got them. Anyway, nothing drives me crazier then people who want dogs, but dont want to take care of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll had a good subject!



Yeah we did. 





mudracing101 said:


> Hey TBug





Well... So much for "Hey HawtMudBuddy".....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Got up to go turkey hunting, opened the door and almost got blowed away .... crap.
> 
> Get to the check station and two dogs come walking up, imma dog person so i get to petting them and notice they are just bags of bones, and one had a collar, so we try and call the number but the phone dont work that far out. I split my breakfast and a bottle of water between the two of them and about that time a GW pulls up, his phone works and he calls the owner " yeah, my dogs just ramble around a few days at a time, they'll be back" .... No, your dog looks half dead So he (GW) tried to load up the big dog, and we were going to load up the smaller one and take them home, but the big dog pee'd all over the GW's truck, so i think the owner came and got them. Anyway, nothing drives me crazier then people who want dogs, but dont want to take care of them.
> 
> ...



Hopefully someone was playing a not so funny joke on someone else.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey miss bugsy  AKA...."Queenofturtlehawtness"


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss bugsy  AKA...."Queenofturtlehawtness"


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss bugsy  AKA...."Queenofturtlehawtness"



Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!   


Have yall ever noticed that everyone that usually posts in this thread is hawt or at least refered to as hawt on a regular basis? 


























Cept stringmusic


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See Mud...ya just hafta push the right buttons. 

Cept stringmusic...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!
> 
> 
> Have yall ever noticed that everyone that usually posts in this thread is hawt or at least refered to as hawt on a regular basis?
> ...


Hhhhmmmmm...................


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmmm...................



Oh forgive me. Howdy my Hawt Keebolisheshunkamarvelousness.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!
> 
> 
> Have yall ever noticed that everyone that usually posts in this thread is hawt or at least refered to as hawt on a regular basis?
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> See Mud...ya just hafta push the right buttons.
> 
> Cept stringmusic...



"Cept stringmusic"


----------



## slip (Apr 23, 2012)

.... Finally got a call from a place i put in a application "Can you come in for a interview tomorrow at 11am?" I would jump on that like a frog on a fly, but ..... i get two wisdom teeth cut out at 10am tomorrow, and there is no way to reschedule.


She said they would call back before the next interviewing process, sure hope they do.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

There is one very interesting side affect to going back to work. I suddenly lost 16 pounds in a month. I have a ways to go but I will take it. I'm feeling better already and am going to keep going till that old Speedo fits again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!
> 
> 
> Have yall ever noticed that everyone that usually posts in this thread is hawt or at least refered to as hawt on a regular basis?
> ...


  


Sterlo58 said:


> See Mud...ya just hafta push the right buttons.
> 
> Cept stringmusic...



Yes sir , .. i'm righting all this down


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> There is one very interesting side affect to going back to work. I suddenly lost 16 pounds in a month. I have a ways to go but I will take it. I'm feeling better already and am going to keep going till that old Speedo fits again.



Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics



 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh forgive me. Howdy my Hawt Keebolisheshunkamarvelousness.


 Heeelllloooooo dahlin!


stringmusic said:


> "Cept stringmusic"


 aaaawww, stranhawtmusicness!


slip said:


> .... Finally got a call from a place i put in a application "Can you come in for a interview tomorrow at 11am?" I would jump on that like a frog on a fly, but ..... i get two wisdom teeth cut out at 10am tomorrow, and there is no way to reschedule.
> 
> 
> She said they would call back before the next interviewing process, _*sure hope they do*_.


   


Sterlo58 said:


> There is one very interesting side affect to going back to work. I suddenly lost 16 pounds in a month. I have a ways to go but I will take it. I'm feeling better already and am going to keep going till that old Speedo fits again.


 I'm first on the text pic list, right?


mudracing101 said:


> Yes sir , .. i'm _*righting *_all this down





hdm03 said:


> Can't wait to see the pics


 Back off, you're stawkin young'uns, remember.......... Sterlo is a "Fine Wine" kinda guy!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaaawww, stranhawtmusicness!


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hi there our PreciousHunkaHunkaBurninHawtnessNeil!
> 
> 
> Have yall ever noticed that everyone that usually posts in this thread is hawt or at least refered to as hawt on a regular basis?
> ...




And me, course I lost any hawtness I may have had November 4th 1989.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

release the hounds!!!
okay, not real sure why that phrase popped into my head, but thought i'd share.
Now that the winds blowing 40mph i don't feel as grumpy about how nice the morning started.
Thinking some homemade chicken casa....qusad...quesad..... soft taco's for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> And me, course I lost any hawtness I may have had November 4th 1989.



Dat your wedding anniversary?     





rhbama3 said:


> release the hounds!!!
> okay, not real sure why that phrase popped into my head, but thought i'd share.
> Now that the winds blowing 40mph i don't feel as grumpy about how nice the morning started.
> Thinking some homemade chicken casa....qusad...quesad..... soft taco's for supper.



Bait is cookin me some sketti.   

But of course I have to stop and get a loaf of Cole's on the way home from work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dat your wedding anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know what a loaf of "Coles" is, but everything goes good with sketti!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know what a loaf of "Coles" is, but everything goes good with sketti!



Garlic bread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Garlic bread.



I like buttered texas toast with garlic salt. Throw it under the broiler for 2 minutes. Good stuff! 
Oh, the people at work asked me how my turkey vacation went. I said " Terrible! By the way, i'm taking the 2nd week of May off."


----------



## kracker (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dat your wedding anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dat your wedding anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love me some sketti.


turtlebug said:


> Garlic bread.


I love some garlic bread


rhbama3 said:


> I like buttered texas toast with garlic salt. Throw it under the broiler for 2 minutes. Good stuff!
> Oh, the people at work asked me how my turkey vacation went. I said " Terrible! By the way, i'm taking the 2nd week of May off."



MMMMM..... i sure do love me some texas toast with garlic salt


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I like buttered texas toast with garlic salt. Throw it under the broiler for 2 minutes. Good stuff!
> Oh, the people at work asked me how my turkey vacation went. I said " Terrible! By the way, i'm taking the 2nd week of May off."



It was terrible cause you didn't have me wif you.    

Iffin we can't kill a turkey, I got a yote that needs to go ASAP.  

Fixin to have lotsa little spotted babies running around.  Said yote gonna take a dirt nap so he don't mess wif the fawns.  

Few other beasts that need some lead as well but due to the nature of said beasts and my desire to stay on the favorable side of the law, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yep.....



Oh come on now.... Being married makes a person more attractive. 

That's cause the other folks know they don't have to put up with ya like your spouse does.    


Yes, Fishbait is a saint. 




mudracing101 said:


> I do love me some sketti.
> 
> I love some garlic bread
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmm, love me some Chilis but ain't been invited to go back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh come on now.... Being married makes a person more attractive.
> 
> That's cause the other folks know they don't have to put up with ya like your spouse does.
> 
> ...


When you want to go


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

Jag and I haven't got the first blade of grass/pasture cut. We've spent all our time so far cuttin and pickin up big limbs and trees that have fallen  Take your pick, big shade trees or a never ending task of keeping debris picked up.

Anyway, had to take a little snack/drink break.....

 <----egg salad sammich wiff fritos corn chips and sweet tea

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6880742&postcount=1

What a combination!!!  

Might have to open the winders tonight


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> When you want to go



I dunno.  

When is Keebs free again?   





Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I haven't got the first blade of grass/pasture cut. We've spent all our time so far cuttin and pickin up big limbs and trees that have fallen  Take your pick, big shade trees or a never ending task of keeping debris picked up.
> 
> Anyway, had to take a little snack/drink break.....
> 
> ...



Probably got some of those cousin of skrimps or ocean roaches in it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag and I haven't got the first blade of grass/pasture cut. We've spent all our time so far cuttin and pickin up big limbs and trees that have fallen  Take your pick, big shade trees or a never ending task of keeping debris picked up.
> 
> Anyway, had to take a little snack/drink break.....
> 
> ...



Sorry bro. I'm not a picky eater but I can't stand egg salad. It just sticks in my craw and don't wanta keep slidin' down my soffugus.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry bro. I'm not a picky eater but I can't stand egg salad. It just sticks in my craw and don't wanta keep slidin' down my soffugus.



I love egg salad! Especially if you put a bunch of tuna fish in it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno.
> 
> When is Keebs free again?
> 
> ...



Keebs!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno.
> 
> When is Keebs free again?
> 
> ...





Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry bro. I'm not a picky eater but I can't stand egg salad. It just sticks in my craw and don't wanta keep slidin' down my soffugus.





rhbama3 said:


> I love egg salad! Especially if you put a bunch of tuna fish in it!





Y'all are SICK!!! 

I guess that's why I'm here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

A'ight, back to cuttin.....somethin


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry bro. I'm not a picky eater but I can't stand egg salad. It just sticks in my craw and don't wanta keep slidin' down my soffugus.



Cold beer will wash it right down, give it about an hour or two and DON'T be in the truck.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I dunno.
> 
> When is Keebs free again?


Want my people to call your people?


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs!!!!


 I'm right ---->HERE<---- ya ain't gotta yell!


Jeff C. said:


> A'ight, back to cuttin.....somethin


 ya better tie a brick to your britches so ya don't get blown away!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Cold beer will wash it right down, give it about an hour or two and DON'T be in the truck.


 musta been a tuff ride, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Want my people to call your people?
> 
> I'm right ---->HERE<---- ya ain't gotta yell!
> 
> ...



When you want to go eat


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well folks I gotta get ready to go to the big house, the slammer, the clink, the hoosegow. Well..you get the picture.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> When you want to go eat


 Not now, I'm stuffed from a late lunch from the Meow/Bow-wow buffet!  I dunno, this week is out for me, we talking another Thur. night or a weekend night?


Sterlo58 said:


> Well folks I gotta get ready to go to the big house, the slammer, the clink, the hoosegow. Well..you get the picture.


AKA - -Work!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Not now, I'm stuffed from a late lunch from the Meow/Bow-wow buffet!  I dunno, this week is out for me, we talking another Thur. night or a weekend night?
> 
> AKA - -Work!



Dont matter, you and Tbug get together and when ya'll have a lil time for me call


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well folks I gotta get ready to go to the big house, the slammer, the clink, the hoosegow. Well..you get the picture.



See ya Sterlo


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 23, 2012)

Howdy everyone...been among the missing lately.   I see Robert had a week full of turkey hunting...slip's 4x4'in now...Jeff's burning grass or sticks or something...Keebs is Keebs, Tbugs gonna kill a critter of some kind...Neil's going to the hoosegow!   Miquel loves his new app and Muddy isn't.  That about it?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont matter, you and Tbug get together and when ya'll have a lil time for me call


 WE Always have "a little time" for you!


boneboy96 said:


> Howdy everyone...been among the missing lately.   I see Robert had a week full of turkey hunting...slip's 4x4'in now...Jeff's burning grass or sticks or something..._*Keebs is Keebs*_, Tbugs gonna kill a critter of some kind...Neil's going to the hoosegow!   Miquel loves his new app and Muddy isn't.  That about it?


 You mean I can be something/someone else?!?! NOW you tell me! *stomping off slip style AND pouting!* :-(


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 23, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686794

I really need a GOOD camera for shots like this. A friend suggested I send it to a huntin' mag, but it's not very clear.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686794
> 
> I really need a GOOD camera for shots like this. A friend suggested I send it to a huntin' mag, but it's not very clear.



 Good pic


Keebs you ready,


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 23, 2012)

5 o;clock...time for Keebs & Keebs to head out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good pic
> 
> 
> Keebs you ready,





boneboy96 said:


> 5 o;clock...time for Keebs & Keebs to head out.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Between pouting, whipping and stomping off Slip style...I don't know what to say anymore.     I still luvs ya though!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686794
> 
> I really need a GOOD camera for shots like this. A friend suggested I send it to a huntin' mag, but it's not very clear.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

4 deer roasts+ 4 packets of Nesco Jerky Spice+ 3 tbsp. ground peppercorns+ 1/2 bottle of Dale's Steak Sauce+ 14 hours on the dehydrator= deer jerky for next weekend.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 4 deer roasts+ 4 packets of Nesco Jerky Spice+ 3 tbsp. ground peppercorns+ 1/2 bottle of Dale's Steak Sauce+ 14 hours on the dehydrator= deer jerky for next weekend.



Man....if I ever get more deer meat, I'mma have to try and make some jerky. That sounds awesome!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man....if I ever get more deer meat, I'mma have to try and make some jerky. That sounds awesome!



If you have an electric meat slicer, it sure makes it easier to have uniform thickness. I also use the same recipe with ground deer and a jerky shooter. Careful, though. It can be addictive!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you have an electric meat slicer, it sure makes it easier to have uniform thickness. I also use the same recipe with ground deer and a jerky shooter. Careful, though. It can be addictive!



If it's anything like that batch U brought to the Ron Dee Voo at Chehaw...YUM YUM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> If it's anything like that batch U brought to the Ron Dee Voo at Chehaw...YUM YUM!



I heard dat!!! Brought some home along with some store bought.... no comparison to bama's


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 23, 2012)

Evenin yall  Checkin in to see how you'nz is doinz


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Evenin yall  Checkin in to see how you'nz is doinz



Heyyy Shmoo!!! Doin ok, how's about you'nz???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=686794
> 
> I really need a GOOD camera for shots like this. A friend suggested I send it to a huntin' mag, but it's not very clear.



That is a classic. Awesome pic plum


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is a classic. Awesome pic plum



Ain't it though? 

How you is Sterleo?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it though?
> 
> How you is Sterleo?



Doing good Jeffro. Just taking advantage of a slow moment at work. I hate posting on my phone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2012)

Brrrrrrr it is a little chilly.  Had to turn the ceiling fan off.  This should help warm the bones.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

Snugling weather for sure.  Morning GW, early coffee break I see.    Well here's to another Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. Scramble Eggs with sauteed oninons and chicken covered with white gravy and bisquits. Hmm... eggs with white gravy , i wonder if that constitutes as chicken fried eggs?  ha, i kill me


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. Scramble Eggs with sauteed oninons and chicken covered with white gravy and bisquits. Hmm... eggs with white gravy , i wonder if that constitutes as chicken fried eggs?  ha, i kill me



  idjit


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrrr it is a little chilly.  Had to turn the ceiling fan off.  This should help warm the bones.


draggin this moanin, I need more than this!


boneboy96 said:


> Snugling weather for sure.  Morning GW, early coffee break I see.    Well here's to another Trashy Tuesday!


I still 's you too!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. Scramble Eggs with sauteed oninons and chicken covered with white gravy and bisquits. Hmm... eggs with white gravy , i wonder if that constitutes as chicken fried eggs?  ha, i kill me


goodlord!  


Workin2Hunt said:


> idjit



Ok, got lots to do today.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2012)

Good mornin to everyone BUT Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Good mornin to everyone BUT Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Mornin peeps!! 

Jag and I managed to get a bunch of stuff cut up and out of the way yesterday so I could do some bush-hoggin. Got further around the ol home place and found two more trees down  At least I got the tough side of the property bush-hogged 

We should finish up today!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. Scramble Eggs with sauteed oninons and chicken covered with white gravy and bisquits. Hmm... eggs with white gravy , i wonder if that constitutes as chicken fried eggs?  ha, i kill me



Man, I'm withya on the mustard thing  but this chicken fried is another matter


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



now, now..dont cry i wuz jus kiddin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. Scramble Eggs with sauteed oninons and chicken covered with white gravy and bisquits. Hmm... eggs with white gravy , i wonder if that constitutes as chicken fried eggs?  ha, i kill me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> idjit





Keebs said:


> draggin this moanin, I need more than this!
> 
> I still 's you too!
> 
> ...


Mornin 


blood on the ground said:


> Good mornin to everyone BUT Keebs.


Mornin Blood


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin peeps!!
> 
> Jag and I managed to get a bunch of stuff cut up and out of the way yesterday so I could do some bush-hoggin. Got further around the ol home place and found two more trees down  At least I got the tough side of the property bush-hogged
> 
> ...


Jeffro!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 Mornin you, Ya'll got the cafe over there smellin good


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin
> 
> Mornin Blood
> 
> ...



Give it a few more minutes.....


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 24, 2012)

sick coughing sneezing head hurts whole body aches head stopped up eyes swole up high fever = i feel like crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> sick coughing sneezing head hurts whole body aches head stopped up eyes swole up high fever = i feel like crap



Stay over there then 

Seriously, hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 24, 2012)

my mouths dry ive drank 2 glasses of water still dry


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my mouths dry ive drank 2 glasses of water still dry



mine gets like that every time i go fishin? i found that water dont work as well as buddylight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> my mouths dry ive drank 2 glasses of water still dry



Watch out for dehydration!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mine gets like that every time i go fishin? i found that water dont work as well as buddylight.



I was thinking the same thing except coorslight


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

Quick stop by to say "Hello" to my fellow drivelers. See y'all later, I got extenuating circumstances to deal with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quick stop by to say "Hello" to my fellow drivelers. See y'all later, I got extenuating circumstances to deal with.



Howdy Bud.....good luck!!! 

I'd better get to work myself!!! CYL!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quick stop by to say "Hello" to my fellow drivelers. See y'all later, I got extenuating circumstances to deal with.



Hey....bye


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2012)

whats up with the cricket sound in heu today?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> sick coughing sneezing head hurts whole body aches head stopped up eyes swole up high fever = i feel like crap


=hopeyoufeelbettersoon!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

Slow in here today.  Must be the I feel like crap syndrome!


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

Grilled pork chops, bated taters and onions and garlic bread for lunch!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Slow in here today.  Must be the I feel like crap syndrome!


+ work load & ya get the sound of crickets on my part, sorry, boss, I'll try to do better!


kracker said:


> Grilled pork chops, bated taters and onions and garlic bread for lunch!


 sounds great, but I'd rather have a BAKED tater than a bated one any day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Grilled pork chops, bated taters and onions and garlic bread for lunch!


Subway today


boneboy96 said:


> Slow in here today.  Must be the I feel like crap syndrome!



I feel great today


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> + work load & ya get the sound of crickets on my part, sorry, boss, I'll try to do better!
> 
> sounds great, but I'd rather have a BAKED tater than a bated one any day!


typing while hopped up on goofenthal has never been one of my strong points


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> typing while hopped up on goofenthal has never been one of my strong points


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

keebs said:


> + work load & ya get the sound of crickets on my part, sorry, boss, i'll try to do better!:d
> 
> Sounds great, but i'd rather have a baked tater than a bated one any day!:d


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2012)

Went in to get my wisdom teeth pulled, and before being put to sleep the doctor deemed it wasnt safe due to my heart and BP issues to do it outside of a hospital setting, or i could just do it awake. So i did it awake ... Yeah it wasnt much fun, being that the teeth were still under the gums he had to open it up, break the teeth and remove them in pieces. Was not fun, but wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, i've done worse...

Went to sit up before getting up and the doc asked if i was alright (I cant sit up fast due to BP issues) "Yeah im great" i told her, but in reality the room was spinning 100mph, i couldnt see straight or hold my head up... it was crazy

Sure am glad thats over with, imma take some pain meds and maybe a nap.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

deer jerky and V8 splash for lunch followed by a nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats up with the cricket sound in heu today?



Chirp chirp chirp.....



boneboy96 said:


> Slow in here today.  Must be the I feel like crap syndrome!



Or....I feel great today. I think I'll get some work done!!!!




kracker said:


> Grilled pork chops, bated taters and onions and garlic bread for lunch!



Tryin to polish off chicken chicken dumplings 



kracker said:


> typing while hopped up on goofenthal has never been one of my strong points



Got anymoor...I shure could use sum!! 



slip said:


> Went in to get my wisdom teeth pulled, and before being put to sleep the doctor deemed it wasnt safe due to my heart and BP issues to do it outside of a hospital setting, or i could just do it awake. So i did it awake ... Yeah it wasnt much fun, being that the teeth were still under the gums he had to open it up, break the teeth and remove them in pieces. Was not fun, but wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, i've done worse...
> 
> Went to sit up before getting up and the doc asked if i was alright (I cant sit up fast due to BP issues) "Yeah im great" i told her, but in reality the room was spinning 100mph, i couldnt see straight or hold my head up... it was crazy
> 
> Sure am glad thats over with, imma take some pain meds and maybe a nap.



Dang bud, wait until tonight  

 Hopefully not!!! 

I had to have one cut out like that once, broke and had to dig out the pieces 

Get well soon!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> View attachment 663704


 good'un!


slip said:


> Went in to get my wisdom teeth pulled, and before being put to sleep the doctor deemed it wasnt safe due to my heart and BP issues to do it outside of a hospital setting, or i could just do it awake. So i did it awake ... Yeah it wasnt much fun, being that the teeth were still under the gums he had to open it up, break the teeth and remove them in pieces. Was not fun, but wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, i've done worse...
> 
> Went to sit up before getting up and the doc asked if i was alright (I cant sit up fast due to BP issues) "Yeah im great" i told her, but in reality the room was spinning 100mph, i couldnt see straight or hold my head up... it was crazy
> 
> Sure am glad thats over with, imma take some pain meds and maybe a nap.


 Goodgooblygoobers, duuude!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> deer jerky and V8 splash for lunch followed by a nap.





Jeff C. said:


> I feel great today.


 Izzz soo glad to hear you say that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good'un!
> 
> Goodgooblygoobers, duuude!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I wasn't talkin bout me 











































JK


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I wasn't talkin bout me
> 
> 
> 
> ...








































 j/k


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good'un!
> 
> I couldn't pass up the chance Keebs. I'm sure it will come back to me tenfold.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > good'un!
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang bud, wait until tonight
> 
> Hopefully not!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah the shots are wearing off a little and i can feel it more and more. Ill be ight though.

Heck i think the worst part was getting the shots, she put that numbing jell on my gums then went away for about 30 mins, when she came back i told her the jell wore off, so she put more on then poked the needle around in there, the jell didnt really have time to work. I think i got 4 or 5 shots on each side and i could feel em hitting bone or tooth or somethig.


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm off to Netflixland. Either South Park or The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Viginia.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Quick stop by to say "Hello" to my fellow drivelers. See y'all later, I got extenuating circumstances to deal with.



You too? Mine was almost a 10 wiper. Thought I was going to have to call for backup!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah the shots are wearing off a little and i can feel it more and more. Ill be ight though.
> 
> Heck i think the worst part was getting the shots, she put that numbing jell on my gums then went away for about 30 mins, when she came back i told her the jell wore off, so she put more on then poked the needle around in there, the jell didnt really have time to work. I think i got 4 or 5 shots on each side and i could feel em hitting bone or tooth or somethig.



When I had my wisdom teeth pulled, I was so proud that I didn't have to take any of my pain meds the first day or night afterward. I even ate some pizza that first night.
Didn't even look like a chipmunk.

Anyway, it was the next day and my little 3-4 yr old nephew was over and it was his nap time, so I decided "maan I can get a good ol baby snugglin nap in".

We were both sound asleep, he rolled over and sort of flailed one of his little arms while clinching a good fist and hit me square in the jaw. Talk about sitting up fast, I almost hit the ceiling  That's the point where I broke down and popped a pain pill. They were callin me Alvin after that


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You too? Mine was almost a 10 wiper. Thought I was going to have to call for backup!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You too? Mine was almost a 10 wiper. Thought I was going to have to call for backup!!!!


 SULTAN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You too? Mine was almost a 10 wiper. Thought I was going to have to call for backup!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Back to work....

Oh, I just popped a sty in Jag's eye. He'll be like new shortly 

CYL!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> You too? Mine was almost a 10 wiper. Thought I was going to have to call for backup!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

..................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.............................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

..................................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.................................................................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

....................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

..........................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.............................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

................................................................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

.....................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

King of the page baby


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King of the page baby


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



uh huh  uh huh you likey


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> uh huh  uh huh you likey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Less than 1 hr to go


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 24, 2012)

It's 4:20


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

How can something as small as pollen particles feel like grains of sand in your eyes? I guess when there's a 1/4 tsp in each it can 

Ahhhhhh.....this cup of Newman's Own Bold and Lemon frosted Carrot cake with pecans is hittin the spot though 

All the pasture is cut  Only the backyard of the old home place is uncut. My eyes won't let me get on the lawnmower just yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



 Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How can something as small as pollen particles feel like grains of sand in your eyes? I guess when there's a 1/4 tsp in each it can
> 
> Ahhhhhh.....this cup of Newman's Own Bold and Lemon frosted Carrot cake with pecans is hittin the spot though
> 
> All the pasture is cut  Only the backyard of the old home place is uncut. My eyes won't let me get on the lawnmower just yet


mask? safety goggles? beer? git'er done!


Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> + work load & ya get the sound of crickets on my part, sorry, boss, I'll try to do better!
> 
> sounds great, but I'd rather have a BAKED tater than a bated one any day!





mudracing101 said:


> Subway today
> 
> 
> I feel great today



OK...five o:clock whistle just blew!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...five o:clock whistle just blew!


 Mud, ya ready??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You didn't think I'd catch it, didja???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You didn't think I'd catch it, didja???








 not weawwy............ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, I'm outta here, I guess I better go find Mud for he walks off the road and messes up traffic............


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> not weawwy............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fore even..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

it's a Wal-mart supreme pizza kinda night.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Apr 24, 2012)

down with pollen...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> it's a Wal-mart supreme pizza kinda night.



Helen's not cooking ... huh>?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> it's a Wal-mart supreme pizza kinda night.



It is? 



Garcia Mitchler said:


> down with pollen...



Indeed....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> down with pollen...


Howdy, stranger! 


boneboy96 said:


> Helen's not cooking ... huh>?





Jeff C. said:


> It is?



Nope. It's church group night for her. Thats okay. I didn't feel like eating fried rice, gravy skin, canned green beans, and whatever meat she would have burned.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2012)

That was a good nap



Jeff C. said:


> When I had my wisdom teeth pulled, I was so proud that I didn't have to take any of my pain meds the first day or night afterward. I even ate some pizza that first night.
> Didn't even look like a chipmunk.
> 
> Anyway, it was the next day and my little 3-4 yr old nephew was over and it was his nap time, so I decided "maan I can get a good ol baby snugglin nap in".
> ...


Dang!!

Flossie likes to get in my face to greet me, when i came home after all of that she wanted to greet me and didnt seem to understand why i kept her wayyy away from my face That is why!


rhbama3 said:


> it's a Wal-mart supreme pizza kinda night.



Its a frosty, puddin, and maybe some eggs kinda night here.

Imma milk(shake) this for all the good food its worth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey ya'll !! 


Bye ya'll!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

When I had my 4 wisdom teeth taken out in one sitting...I got some soup (pasta) my MIL made...had to use a straw.  I popped all the stitches in one quadrant...had to get 10 sutures redone...and the novacane was pretty much wore off by then.   Welcome to the world of Perecets!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, i'll be dogged....
I just refilled a thermacell cartridge just like the video showed how to. It works!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

Passing thru. Been a another hetic day. 

Anybody know anything about cardiomyopathy?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Passing thru. Been a another hetic day.
> 
> Anybody know anything about cardiomyopathy?



what you want to know? Call me if you need to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

slip said:


> That was a good nap
> 
> 
> Dang!!
> ...



  Now I want a milk(shake) 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll !!
> 
> 
> Bye ya'll!!







boneboy96 said:


> When I had my 4 wisdom teeth taken out in one sitting...I got some soup (pasta) my MIL made...had to use a straw.  I popped all the stitches in one quadrant...had to get 10 sutures redone...and the novacane was pretty much wore off by then.   Welcome to the world of Perecets!



Uh...I thought you weren't sposed to suck on nothin when you have any tooth extracted 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'll be dogged....
> I just refilled a thermacell cartridge just like the video showed how to. It works!



Knock on wood!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Passing thru. Been a another hetic day.
> 
> Anybody know anything about cardiomyopathy?



Something I don't want?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Passing thru. Been a another hetic day.
> 
> Anybody know anything about cardiomyopathy?



Only what I just read...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Something I don't want?





Jeff C. said:


> Only what I just read...



why don't one of you winderlickers go ask Stringmusic?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> why don't one of you winderlickers go ask Stringmusic?



Ya mean PM String?   I can do that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> why don't one of you winderlickers go ask Stringmusic?



I'm thinkin Les wanted a more specific answer.... 


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6881138&postcount=33


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya mean PM String?   I can do that!



Good man! 
I'm gonna go throw hand grenades at zombies for a little while.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the call Robert. I appreciate it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Thanks for the call Robert. I appreciate it!



Well?   Hope all is well!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well?   Hope all is well!!



Got a family member in the hospital. Trying to educate myself on the condition. That is all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Got a family member in the hospital. Trying to educate myself on the condition. That is all.



I read up on it.....Hope everything turns out all right!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 24, 2012)

Evenin' Drivelers. Just have a few minutes to check in. Miss all of y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' Drivelers. Just have a few minutes to check in. Miss all of y'all!



Well dang  Glad you checked in...miss you too!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well dang  Glad you checked in...miss you too!!!



Been busy here. Was trying to get everything set up for going back to school in Aug, then I noticed a few changes to the calendar on the school's site. I missed the new cut off date. No school for me until Jan of 2013 

I was SO lookin' forward to gettin' back into the swing of things.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Been busy here. Was trying to get everything set up for going back to school in Aug, then I noticed a few changes to the calendar on the school's site. I missed the new cut off date. No school for me until Jan of 2013
> 
> I was SO lookin' forward to gettin' back into the swing of things.



It'll be here before you know it...be ready!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Ol Hank has been AWOL too


----------



## kracker (Apr 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Hank has been AWOL too



I noticed that too, hope everything is ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> I noticed that too, hope everything is ok.



I know he has been having back issues.


----------



## slip (Apr 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> When I had my 4 wisdom teeth taken out in one sitting...I got some soup (pasta) my MIL made...had to use a straw.  I popped all the stitches in one quadrant...had to get 10 sutures redone...and the novacane was pretty much wore off by then.   Welcome to the world of Perecets!


Holy cow!


Jeff C. said:


> Now I want a milk(shake)
> 
> 
> Uh...I thought you weren't sposed to suck on nothin when you have any tooth extracted


I tried the frosty and it was a bad idea The cold hurt like heck, but this puddin sho is good

Yeah, no straws. I got a paper that says like 20 times NO STRAWS


Les Miles said:


> Got a family member in the hospital. Trying to educate myself on the condition. That is all.


Wishing the best for him or her, Les


Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' Drivelers. Just have a few minutes to check in. Miss all of y'all!





Sugar Plum said:


> Been busy here. Was trying to get everything set up for going back to school in Aug, then I noticed a few changes to the calendar on the school's site. I missed the new cut off date. No school for me until Jan of 2013
> 
> I was SO lookin' forward to gettin' back into the swing of things.


At least you'll get to enjoy the rest of this turkey season and deer season without having to worry about school then.


Jeff C. said:


> Ol Hank has been AWOL too





kracker said:


> I noticed that too, hope everything is ok.



X2 on both accounts ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

I received a second notice from the hospital today, stating they wanted payment in full-$43,261.09, or they would be turning it over to a collection agency in 15 days.

They'll get their money as easily as it has been for me to get in touch with them to discuss it   

Maybe I should just go ahead and write a check....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 24, 2012)

Gonna call it a night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 25, 2012)

OH, the dreaded "white screen" for the past 30 minutes now.


GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

Where the heck is Gobblin???? I need some of his hot coffee to get my heart kick started today.  And while I am at it, WHO wants to purchase all of my ongoing allergy problems.  Actually, I would pay someone to take these problems away.  Surely there is somebody out there that wants to have some dollars in their pocket while feeling  like crap every morning with sneezing, snorting, sinus drainage, watery, itchy eyes and throat, etc.  Just when I thought this garbage was getting better, it seems to have gotten 10 times worse instead.  It is even hard to drive with such watery eyes etc.  Well, rant is over for now anyway.  Carry on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH, the dreaded "white screen" for the past 30 minutes now.
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> ...



white screened also but the coffee is black


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2012)

mernin folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

Morning fellow drivelers and associated idjits


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

morning everybody...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow drivelers and associated idjits



Morning Les. How is your family member with the heart problems doing?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning Les. How is your family member with the heart problems doing?



Doing okay. I am waiting to call the hospital soon for an update.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Mornin peoples!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Its a ibuprofen mornin , if ya know what i mean. Mornin ya'll


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ol Hank has been AWOL too



I noticed that, too. Hope he's doin' alright. 

And, yes, I know I complained about the school thing twice now....but it's really aggravating 



slip said:


> At least you'll get to enjoy the rest of this turkey season and deer season without having to worry about school then.



Thanks, Slip! I knew there had to be something good in there somewhere. 

Hope your teeth aren't botherin' ya too bad today! 



Mornin' everyone. Sleepy day here. Got a couple hours more than i'm used to getting and woke up with a headache...what the heck??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> white screened also but the coffee is black





blood on the ground said:


> mernin folks!





Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow drivelers and associated idjits


 - hope you get good news from the hospital!


kracker said:


> morning everybody...





Miguel Cervantes said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin peoples!!





mudracing101 said:


> Its a ibuprofen mornin , if ya know what i mean. Mornin ya'll









Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone. Sleepy day here. Got a couple hours more than i'm used to getting and woke up with a headache...what the heck??


 Mornin, if you're like the rest of us, it's probably allergy related, I got up blowin blood outta my nose this morning........... yeah, I just loooooove allergy season!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I noticed that, too. Hope he's doin' alright.
> 
> And, yes, I know I complained about the school thing twice now....but it's really aggravating
> 
> ...



Mornin Sugar, my head is pounding this morning too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

My vacation starts today !!! 

Don't have to be back at work 'til Wednesday !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today !!!
> 
> Don't have to be back at work 'til Wednesday !!


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today !!!
> 
> Don't have to be back at work 'til Wednesday !!



So we can expect a new generation of idjits to arrive about the middle of Jan. 2013?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> So we can expect a new generation of idjits to arrive about the middle of Jan. 2013?





Mebbe . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2012)

I would rather be fishin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its a ibuprofen mornin , if ya know what i mean. Mornin ya'll



So far so good here. Pollen or Beer? 



Sugar Plum said:


> I noticed that, too. Hope he's doin' alright.
> 
> And, yes, I know I complained about the school thing twice now....but it's really aggravating
> 
> ...



I had that happen once yrs ago, missed the cutoff date due to something registration didn't tell me/do....can't remember, but it ticked me off. I know how you feel 

All this wind has got the pollen really blowing the last few days!



Keebs said:


> - hope you get good news from the hospital!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had that condition several days ago on back to back mornings....don't usually get that either



Hooked On Quack said:


> My vacation starts today !!!
> 
> Don't have to be back at work 'til Wednesday !!







kracker said:


> So we can expect a new generation of idjits to arrive about the middle of Jan. 2013?



No comment....


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . .



Good luck....there was a joke written about me. Something about a womens prison and me with a handful of pardons


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> So far so good here. Pollen or Beer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.


----------



## grim (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.



It should buff right out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.



That sounds like something I would do. 

Sure wish i didn't have a co-worker off the rest of this week. Man! these last two mornings have been gorgeous!
Turkey season is blowing by....


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Mornin yall ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good luck....there was a joke written about me. Something about a womens prison and me with a handful of pardons







mudracing101 said:


> I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.



Uh....that's not what they mean when they say use your head  



grim said:


> It should buff right out.



Well looky here!!! I used to think you were a Anarchist Moderator....I guess that's why I don't post in the PF 



slip said:


> Mornin yall ..



What are you doin up?


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What are you doin up?



Eatin some eggs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Mmmmm, sausage and fried egg biscuit, with mustard !!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## grim (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> :Well looky here!!! I used to think you were a Anarchist Moderator....I guess that's why I don't post in the PF



That was pb, but he left us.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Supper ?


Either bacon wrapped filet mignon, OR jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm hawngry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry





Whatcha wanna eat lil feller ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Eatin some eggs



Fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, chicken eggs?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, sausage and fried egg biscuit, with mustard !!



Beat my Oatmeal 



Seth carter said:


>



You must be feelin betta!! 



grim said:


> That was pb, but he left us.....



I stand corrected!! He's too busy chasin them redheaded twins 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper ?
> 
> 
> Either bacon wrapped filet mignon, OR jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops . . .





hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry



Me too, now!!! 

I'm thinkin egg salad sammich again....you know, subtle hints


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper ?
> 
> 
> Either bacon wrapped filet mignon, OR jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops . . .


Either or sounds good, what time


hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry



Me too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Either or sounds good, what time
> 
> 
> Me too






Waiting on my meat man to text me back...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my meat man to text me back...



That just don't sound right.


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmm, sausage and fried egg biscuit, with mustard !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Supper ?
> 
> 
> Either bacon wrapped filet mignon, OR jalapeno/cheese sausage stuffed poke chops . . .


Yer killin me man ...


hdm03 said:


> I'm hawngry


Me too


Jeff C. said:


> Fried, scrambled, boiled, poached, chicken eggs??



Scrambled chicken eggs. Might haveta fry some up later though


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my meat man to text me back...



You rang?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I think a mixture of both. That and i tried to take the fender off my truck last night with my head. That one left a mark.





grim said:


> It should buff right out.









 wait, which one?


slip said:


> Mornin yall ..


 Howyoudoin?


Seth carter said:


>


you must be feeling better too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That just don't sound right.


 yeah it does!


Les Miles said:


> You rang?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Scrambled chicken eggs. Might haveta fry some up later though



Chicken scrambled chicken eggs?


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Howyoudoin?



Pretty durn good actually.
I stepped down to just taking ibuprofen, and might even be done with that. Able to eat a little grub too ... 



Still look like a chipmunk though


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Chicken scrambled chicken eggs?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Pretty durn good actually.
> I stepped down to just taking ibuprofen, and might even be done with that. Able to eat a little grub too ...
> 
> 
> ...


send me a pic, lemme be the judge!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

lemon pepper baked cheekun, steamed broccoli & yellow rice, man it's gooooood............. left overs, not a micromeal either!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> send me a pic, lemme be the judge!



Yeah...post a pic slip!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemon pepper baked cheekun, steamed broccoli & yellow rice, man it's gooooood............. left overs, not a micromeal either!



That'll will make a stink pickle!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemon pepper baked cheekun, steamed broccoli & yellow rice, man it's gooooood............. left overs, not a micromeal either!



Dang, that sound good.
chili cheese fritos and a diet coke.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that'll will make a stink pickle!


:d :d :d


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> That'll will make a stink pickle!



What's chocolate, caramel, and peanuts make?

BabyRuth!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

General Tzo's Chicken with fried rice and eggroll


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 25, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> That'll will make a stink pickle!



Speaking of that; I need to go and find me some reading material


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> send me a pic, lemme be the judge!





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...post a pic slip!!



Yall keep pokin fun at me and the picture i send you may not be of the cheeks i smile with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Ow, it do hurt to laugh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall keep pokin fun at me and the picture i send you may not be of the cheeks i smile with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!! 

Nevermind


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> General Tzo's Chicken with fried rice and eggroll


I LOVE General Tzo's!!


Jeff C. said:


> What's chocolate, caramel, and peanuts make?
> 
> BabyRuth!!


 I love baby ruth's too!


slip said:


> Yall keep pokin fun at me and the picture i send you may not be of the cheeks i smile with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MOPPETT!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch!!
> 
> Nevermind





Keebs said:


> MOPPETT!!!




Yall be good, im off for a little while.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OH, the dreaded "white screen" for the past 30 minutes now.
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.
> ...



Tell me about it...I had this mornings wake up thread going around 4ish this morning and it sat and sat and I was done at work so i signed off thinking maybe it posted.  It didn't.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my meat man to text me back...





Keebs said:


> lemon pepper baked cheekun, steamed broccoli & yellow rice, man it's gooooood............. left overs, not a micromeal either!


Tuna fish sammiches and chips



slip said:


> Yall keep pokin fun at me and the picture i send you may not be of the cheeks i smile with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lemon pepper baked cheekun, steamed broccoli & yellow rice, man it's gooooood............. left overs, not a micromeal either!


Sounds good, I had semi-homemade chili.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds good, I had semi-homemade chili.



You warmed up chili from a can at the house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Yall keep pokin fun at me and the picture i send you may not be of the cheeks i smile with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Speaking of that; I need to go and find me some reading material



I got sumpin you can read!!! 



Keebs said:


> I LOVE General Tzo's!!
> 
> I love baby ruth's too!
> 
> MOPPETT!!!



Not when they waterlogged 



kracker said:


> Sounds good, I had semi-homemade chili.



Mmmm, semi-homemade!!!   



Hooked On Quack said:


>



I think Jag and I will go to Quack's this afternoon and have us  one dem bacon wrapped fee-lay mig-nons....Dawn's been wantin to see us anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I got sumpin you can read!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wait til Friday, and you and Jag can have her ALL to yourselves !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not when they waterlogged


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

Man, what a day.  Looks like i won't be hunting tomorrow aftrnoon after all. Work schedule snowballed. On top of that, i think certain insurance companies are out of their ever-loving mind. 
I need a nap....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til Friday, and you and Jag can have her ALL to yourselves !!!



Is she off Friday??  I'm goin fishin Saturday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm gone ya'll . See ya,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone ya'll . See ya,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Whewwww!!!! Emory Hospital just called me and told me to disregard those hospital bills, they automatically go out every thirty days. Our insurance is still in the processing phase with the hospital.

I feel better, for now!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gone ya'll . See ya,





Keebs said:


>



Later y'all 


Oooooooo......I see a Sugar Plum!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later y'all
> 
> 
> Oooooooo......I see a Sugar Plum!!!



Drinking the kool aid again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Later y'all
> 
> 
> Oooooooo......I see a Sugar Plum!!!









I lub me some Shuga Plum  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Drinking the kool aid again?



You got some??? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I lub me some Shuga Plum  . . .



I heard dat....I needed to quinch my sweet toof!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 25, 2012)

What's going on up in here?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2012)

we be drinkin kool aid


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

thinking its a skrimp alfredo kinda night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking its a skrimp alfredo kinda night.



Chicken alfredo for me...with carrots and peas and broccoli medley.   And sweet tea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww!!!! Emory Hospital just called me and told me to disregard those hospital bills, they automatically go out every thirty days. Our insurance is still in the processing phase with the hospital.
> 
> I feel better, for now!!!!





Mmmmmmmmm, brownies . . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Chicken alfredo for me...with carrots and peas and broccoli medley.   And sweet tea.



i'll pass on the medley. Just gonna toast some french bread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, brownies . . . .



Gimme one!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

A  piece of left-over steak  homemade mac and cheese, cone on da cob, some kind of bread.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 25, 2012)

Evening fellas ... I believe it's gonna be sketti for us tonight!  Anybody know if Quack ever heard from his meat man?  I saw him at lunch, if I'd a know'd he was looking for him I'd have said something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening fellas ... I believe it's gonna be sketti for us tonight!  Anybody know if Quack ever heard from his meat man?  I saw him at lunch, if I'd a know'd he was looking for him I'd have said something.



Howdy stranger, nuttin wrong wiff sketti!  How's the pup?

Last I heard he hadn't.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Evening fellas ... I believe it's gonna be sketti for us tonight!  Anybody know if Quack ever heard from his meat man?  I saw him at lunch, if I'd a know'd he was looking for him I'd have said something.





Not sure what's going on ???



I wanna be yo meatman . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure what's going on ???
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be yo meatman . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey yall


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall



56 hours and counting.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall



Hi....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey yall



Hey pretty girl.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 56 hours and counting.....



You are such a ........... good un.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy stranger, nuttin wrong wiff sketti!  How's the pup?
> 
> Last I heard he hadn't.



Mason is wrapped right around my heart!  As much as I love Tucker I've never had one quite like this!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Not sure what's going on ??
> 
> I wanna be yo meatman . . .


So I guess you didn't hear from him?  He didn't look like he was dressed for work at the market.  Hope he can work it out .... that pink slime in my spaghetti tonight was disgusting!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwww!!!! Emory Hospital just called me and told me to disregard those hospital bills, they automatically go out every thirty days. Our insurance is still in the processing phase with the hospital.
> 
> I feel better, for now!!!!



Wait justa minute here.  I owe them a TON of money for my son's EEG/EKG on his heart that he HAS to do yearly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wait justa minute here.  I owe them a TON of money for my son's EEG/EKG on his heart that he HAS to do yearly.



I may still have a bill or balance , just don't know yet, insurance is still being processed. But I can ignore the blanket bill that is automatically being sent out, even the one that is threatening to turn me over to a collection agency in fifteen days If I don't send them a check for $43,000.00


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I saw my orthopedic surgeon today, see a wound care specialist tomorrow and will schedule an appt. with a vascular dr. tomorrow also.

I'm not liking the way things are going. At.All.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well I saw my orthopedic surgeon today, see a wound care specialist tomorrow and will schedule an appt. with a vascular dr. tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm not liking the way things are going. At.All.



Dang kracker.....I understand!!! I'll leave it that, but sendin one up for ya


----------



## kracker (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang kracker.....I understand!!! I'll leave it that, but sendin one up for ya


Thanks Jeff, I really appreciate it! I'll let you know more when I find out whats going on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks Jeff, I really appreciate it! I'll let you know more when I find out whats going on.



Please do!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 25, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You are such a ........... good un.


Thanks!!! 
i think.....


kracker said:


> Well I saw my orthopedic surgeon today, see a wound care specialist tomorrow and will schedule an appt. with a vascular dr. tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm not liking the way things are going. At.All.



Hoping for the best, kracker!


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well I saw my orthopedic surgeon today, see a wound care specialist tomorrow and will schedule an appt. with a vascular dr. tomorrow also.
> 
> I'm not liking the way things are going. At.All.



Wishin the best for ya


----------



## slip (Apr 25, 2012)

Gettin the last of the puddin from the bottom of the cup with a fork aint easy work ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 25, 2012)

slip said:


> Gettin the last of the puddin from the bottom of the cup with a fork aint easy work ...



Gettin the last of the puddin ain't easy in itself....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 26, 2012)

It is thirstythursday and will be a 14 hour day at the mines for me.  Need double java this morning


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2012)

I need a couple of cups of coffee this morning too.

Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.  After watching the dreaded "white screen" for a while this morning, I decided to eat breakfast and read the newspaper instead.

The good news is that I didn't see my name on the obituary page today so I guess I must continue with the rest of today and get some work done in order to pay the bills.

Sure hope that everyone stays out of trouble today.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome to Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is thirstythursday and will be a 14 hour day at the mines for me.  Need double java this morning





Hankus said:


> Yep





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I need a couple of cups of coffee this morning too.
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin and Hankus.  After watching the dreaded "white screen" for a while this morning, I decided to eat breakfast and read the newspaper instead.
> 
> ...





boneboy96 said:


> Welcome to Thirsty Thursday!



mernin idjits, im grumpy this mernin, that dang know it all boy of mine left my dang winders down in the truck last night. everything is all dewed up! that youngan has a long way ta go


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin idjits, im grumpy this mernin, that dang know it all boy of mine left my dang winders down in the truck last night. everything is all dewed up! that youngan will have to start walking everywhere he wants ta go.





There I fixed it for you !!!    

Time to have a talk with that youngan.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> There I fixed it for you !!!
> 
> Time to have a talk with that youngan.



 sounds like a plan!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning Ya'll, it's Friday Eve


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Ya'll, it's Friday Eve



mernin mud, howudoin?


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin mud, howudoin?



Good, i hate to admit this but for supper last night all i had was a hot pocket


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good, i hate to admit this but for supper last night all i had was a hot pocket



I hate that for ya bub. Go to the cafe, H22 made supper for ya last night.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 26, 2012)

Mornin errybody. 

Hey Ms H22 - call me next time ya fry up some meatloaf.   


Hey Mud....I had homemade Messican last night. Tacos, burritos, messican rice and beans with chips and homemade salsa. Sorry bout the hot pocket.


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good, i hate to admit this but for supper last night all i had was a hot pocket


You ate supper with String???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2012)

Mornin....stay thirsty my friends!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hate that for ya bub. Go to the cafe, H22 made supper for ya last night.






Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody.
> 
> Hey Ms H22 - call me next time ya fry up some meatloaf.
> 
> ...


Love me some messican food, rub it in why dont you.



kracker said:


> You ate supper with String???






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....stay thirsty my friends!!!



Jeffro!! Now thats a good subject


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2012)

Lets go see another new doctor. Yeaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

kracker said:


> Lets go see another new doctor. Yeaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody.
> 
> Hey Ms H22 - call me next time ya fry up some meatloaf.
> Will do!
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....stay thirsty my friends!!!


I do. 


kracker said:


> Lets go see another new doctor. Yeaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Man do I ever have ALOT to do today to get ready to pull out of here tomorrow . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man do I ever have ALOT to do today to get ready to pull out of here tomorrow . . .



Don't start drankin or you won't get done.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man do I ever have ALOT to do today to get ready to pull out of here tomorrow . . .



where ya goin stawk.......I mean Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

I had fried yard bird, buttered taters, and green beans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Don't start drankin or you won't get done.




You got that right Bobster !!!  Wish you were going with us! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> where ya goin stawk.......I mean Quack





Headed to the Gulf for 3 days of fishin and drankin with the boyzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I had fried yard bird, buttered taters, and green beans.


Gettin close to time


Hooked On Quack said:


> You got that right Bobster !!!  Wish you were going with us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got that right Bobster !!!  Wish you were going with us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need in telling you to have fun.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got that right Bobster !!!  Wish you were going with us!



Yeah me too, that's always a good trip. Watch out for the BIG woman crackin oysters at da bar..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Don't start drankin or you won't get done.




Still got room for 1 more Bobby ???




mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to time









mrs. hornet22 said:


> No need in telling you to have fun.






Thankya Mandy, been fishing the Gulf for over 30 yrs !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

Gawd I'd give my son's left test score to go along fishing in the gulf!   Used to fish out of Port Charlotte and Punta Gorde for years...flats, mangroves, open water too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man do I ever have ALOT to do today to get ready to pull out of here tomorrow . . .



Bless yo heart!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah me too, that's always a good trip. Watch out for the BIG woman crackin oysters at da bar..




Dang oyster bar closed down a few years back!!   I gave that fat gal a FIT !!! 




boneboy96 said:


> Gawd I'd give my son's left test score to go along fishing in the gulf!   Used to fish out of Port Charlotte and Punta Gorde for years...flats, mangroves, open water too!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good, i hate to admit this but for supper last night all i had was a hot pocket



Nothin' to be ashamed of!!!! You had a fine meal last night, I bet you slept like a baby.



What flava?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Reminder to myself, cut OFF ceiling fans while rigging and transporting rods thru house . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Nothin' to be ashamed of!!!! You had a fine meal last night, I bet you slept like a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> What flava?



peperoni


----------



## Hankus (Apr 26, 2012)

Good idea Unk


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Taco Bell, its whats for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 26, 2012)

oh, Mud? p*a*y*b*a*c*k...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey i wouldnt of thunk it but that dorito taco is actually pretty good.


I see my baby lurkin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh, Mud? p*a*y*b*a*c*k...............



Whaaaa??????????????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reminder to myself, cut OFF ceiling fans while rigging and transporting rods thru house . . .





And never jump up on a dare to see if you can get yo head that high 

Dis white boy could jump!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> peperoni


is their any other flaver?? im makin bacon now


Keebs said:


> ::gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


play nice with the other children my dear.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Reminder to myself, cut OFF ceiling fans while rigging and transporting rods thru house . . .



I thought somebody had pulled up and old post when I saw this. Didn't this happen last time 
Sept I think last time the rob busted.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought somebody had pulled up and old post when I saw this. Didn't this happen last time
> Sept I think last time the rob busted.






Ceiling fans are da debil.


I remembered to cut them off "this" time . . .







HEY KEEEEEEEEEEEEBZ, what size t-shirt ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought somebody had pulled up and old post when I saw this. Didn't this happen last time
> Sept I think last time the rob busted.



yep, a lil dejavu


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ceiling fans are da debil.
> 
> 
> I remembered to cut them off "this" time . . .
> ...



She cant hear you, i locked her in the supply closet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> She cant hear you, i locked her in the supply closet





Stick a note under the door!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

She wants an XL!   So do I!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've got a ceiling fan downstairs over the one end of the pool table...took a shot once and somehow managed to whip the tip of my stick into the fan and busted out one of the 4 globes covering the lightbulbs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> She wants an XL!   So do I!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .



Make sure you don't know her hairdresser.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .



That is very kind of you quack, im proud of ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .



poor babies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Make sure you don't know her hairdresser.









blood on the ground said:


> That is very kind of you quack, im proud of ya.




That's just the kinda guy I'm is . . . 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> poor babies.





They just love when Big Daddy Quack comes to town !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

Now Quack you know all those girls are working their way through medical school...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick a note under the door!!






boneboy96 said:


> I've got a ceiling fan downstairs over the one end of the pool table...took a shot once and somehow managed to whip the tip of my stick into the fan and busted out one of the 4 globes covering the lightbulbs!


 that sucks


Les Miles said:


> Now Quack you know all those girls are working their way through medical school...



Mustard Bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Now Quack you know all those girls are working their way through medical school...





But of course !!  And for the right amount of $$$ they'll play Doctor wit ya !!! 





Ya'll go help out Willc, his jaw is hurtin . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .



This sounds like a Mission Trip.......go ask dawg2 for a donation!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna help some young gals make their way thru college on the way south, betta get some extra dolla bills . . .



Pics


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They just love when Big Daddy Quack comes to town !!!



Oh Lawd....next week we should have some interesting tales.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pics



You'll get kicked out...
















At least that's what I was told.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You'll get kicked out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yeah but Quack is sneaky like that


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>



That popcorn gonna make you fat.



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah but Quack is sneaky like that



True we are talking about Quack.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That popcorn gonna make you fat.



The mustard on the popcorn counteracts the carbs and calories of the snack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alright , i'm out. Ya'll keep em straight. 



I almost forgot to let Keebs out of the closet


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

time for the 5 o'clock gang I guess.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The mustard on the popcorn counteracts the carbs and calories of the snack.



More calories left for


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 26, 2012)

Time to roll a fat one and cruise on down the road


----------



## kracker (Apr 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Time to roll a fat one and cruise on down the road


Dangit, now I can't get the song Roll Another Number out of my head


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> This sounds like a Mission Trip.......go ask dawg2 for a donation!



Doooooooood, I be likin the way you thank !!! 




mudracing101 said:


> Pics








Sterlo58 said:


> Oh Lawd....next week we should have some interesting tales.




Please send me yo digits, you know, just in case.  Just can't understand why a gal would get nekkid and nobody allowed to touch ???




Workin2Hunt said:


> You'll get kicked out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, and those bouncers ain't none to gentle . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah but Quack is sneaky like that





Workin2Hunt said:


> That popcorn gonna make you fat.
> 
> 
> 
> True we are talking about Quack.




Quack is Whack !!! 





hdm03 said:


> Time to roll a fat one and cruise on down the road






Think I'm on the same road you are . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 26, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Time to roll a fat one and cruise on down the road







Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooood, I be likin the way you thank !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

Sho is quiet up in here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sho is quite up in here



Quite what?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quite what?



Quit changing my post


----------



## Self! (Apr 26, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> wish we could find our way across the 50 yard line


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 26, 2012)

quick driveby!
Got slammed today and tomorrow is looking pretty busy as well. I do plan to go down to Valdosta and see if we can get 2  turkeys flopping on the ground. Hopefully, it'll happen arly cause it is supposed to be HOT this weekend. See ya'll later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2012)

Man, if this place gets any deader, I think that I am going to call the coroner !!!      

Now HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  Drink some coffee and be HAPPY today.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, if this place gets any deader, I think that I am going to call the coroner !!!
> 
> Now HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you fellow drivelers out there this morning.  Drink some coffee and be HAPPY today.



Morning Mike...glad to see ya up and about!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

Tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif



You can say that again..


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can say that again..





boneboy96 said:


> Tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif   tgif


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2012)

BB,
I got lots of people to do today....eer, I mean lots of work to do today so I thought that I might better be getting a head start on some of it.

I just got caught up reading about Quack and his upcoming wild weekend with the boyzz.  I sure hope that Ms. Dawn has his life insurance paid up.  Our friend Quackster could screw up a one car funeral procession sometimes, especially, if he has a fishing rod and there might be a ceiling fan anywhere close in the neighborhood!!!   

I was reading along and all of a sudden, I see a post about someone sticking his stick into a ceiling fan and breaking his tip (OMG    ).  Then I realized it was you and there was a pool cue involved.  For a second there, it really sounded BAD !!!  

One other thing, I visited your Aquarium with my Texas sweetie recently, but I didn't see you that day.  It was on a Wednesday and the entire place was completely slammed with people.  A couple of guys there stated that they had never had that many patrons on a Wednesday before.  WOW, what a great place there.  It was so educational too.  We also visited the World of Coca Cola as well.  The weather was great all week and we headed north after Atlanta and enjoyed some time up in Blue Ridge, Blairsville, Helen, and several other venues as well.  It was a relaxing excursion for both of us.  Sorry, I missed you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2012)

tgif  so someone already said that.  

here is the coffee machine


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> BB,
> I got lots of people to do today....eer, I mean lots of work to do today so I thought that I might better be getting a head start on some of it.
> 
> I just got caught up reading about Quack and his upcoming wild weekend with the boyzz.  I sure hope that Ms. Dawn has his life insurance paid up.  Our friend Quackster could screw up a one car funeral procession sometimes, especially, if he has a fishing rod and there might be a ceiling fan anywhere close in the neighborhood!!!
> ...



Sounds like you had a really good time Mike.  I know the weather can be a concern sometimes when planning a weeks worth of activities, but I think you had some decent weather all around.  Yeah, I'm not likely to be at the aquarium during the week days too often, mostly on the weekends.   Next week on my 1st week of 2 weeks vacation, I'll put in a few days & some hours...then off to Valdosta for Courtney's Graduation from VSU.  The little stinker pulled a 3.65 GPA for the 4 years there and walks way with a degree in Education...Early Child Developement!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Good morning drivelers!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like you had a really good time Mike.  I know the weather can be a concern sometimes when planning a weeks worth of activities, but I think you had some decent weather all around.  Yeah, I'm not likely to be at the aquarium during the week days too often, mostly on the weekends.   Next week on my 1st week of 2 weeks vacation, I'll put in a few days & some hours...then off to Valdosta for Courtney's Graduation from VSU.  The little stinker pulled a 3.65 GPA for the 4 years there and walks way with a degree in Education...Early Child Developement!



Congrats to Courtney for a job well done.  Dang, 3.65 GPA !!!   Sounds like she took after YOU , right !!!   

Enjoy your upcoming vacation time.  Come Monday, I will be traveling to Raleigh for several days.  Would much rather be tuning up my golf game before my annual golfing Florida vacation but business comes first.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2012)

good mornin evabody.... and happy friday!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Subtle hints...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sounds like you had a really good time Mike.  I know the weather can be a concern sometimes when planning a weeks worth of activities, but I think you had some decent weather all around.  Yeah, I'm not likely to be at the aquarium during the week days too often, mostly on the weekends.   Next week on my 1st week of 2 weeks vacation, I'll put in a few days & some hours...then off to Valdosta for Courtney's Graduation from VSU.  The little stinker pulled a 3.65 GPA for the 4 years there and walks way with a degree in Education...Early Child Developement!



That's awesome Bob!!!  


Mornin Folks 

I hope Quack has a Great trip and catches a boat load of fish!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Subtle hints...



Tell me about it.....my Lab just blew me away with one, she's never been all that subtle 



kracker said:


> Morning folks..



Mornin kracker...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's awesome Bob!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks
> ...



 Me too Jeffro

Good morning Idjits, Its Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2012)

My job should be featured on dirty jobs! Im covered in gear oil.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> My job should be featured on dirty jobs! Im covered in gear oil.



You stink,... i mean gear oil esp. burnt stinks.


----------



## mattech (Apr 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> My job should be featured on dirty jobs! Im covered in gear oil.



send him a request, i bet he will come out andwork with ya.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Where's that MUSTARD loving Keebs at this morning?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You stink,... i mean gear oil esp. burnt stinks.


yes it/i do... side note; it makes it easy to fix my hair!


mattech said:


> send him a request, i bet he will come out andwork with ya.


that would be cool! 


Les Miles said:


> Where's that MUSTARD loving Keebs at this morning?



in the baf room getting some greypoopon.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonder what Quack is doing about now???


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder what Quack is doing about now???



Probably scratching that rash?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2012)

Not much time to drivel today, but I had to stop in for a shameless plug. Hope y'all can help!!

http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3



I hope I can check in again soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Not much time to drivel today, but I had to stop in for a shameless plug. Hope y'all can help!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3
> 
> ...



Done!

'Mon back...when ya get a minute or three....

Your link was not direct so I fixed it Shuga 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=687360


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2012)

<-------What's for lunch


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------What's for lunch



Chicken sandwiches and fries.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

pizza...leftovers


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

I would really like to drink my lunch right now  Shifter in the compny truck will not go in park after a bolt hit me in the leg. Bettin this ain good


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I would really like to drink my lunch right now  Shifter in the compny truck will not go in park after a bolt hit me in the leg. Bettin this ain good



Hope the day gets better!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope the day gets better!



Just another normal day in my world


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2012)

Im ready for Fall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm stuck at work and i wanna go turkey hunting! 
Still gotta go home and pack too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm stuck at work and i wanna go turkey hunting!
> Still gotta go home and pack too.



im leavin work and going to go turkey hunting...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

I've rode all over ga. today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where's that MUSTARD loving Keebs at this morning?



Got her at my house doin the dishes


----------



## kracker (Apr 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I've rode all over ga. today


You didn't even wave when you came by my house.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

kracker said:


> You didn't even wave when you came by my house.



My bad , wasnt sure which one it was


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 27, 2012)

Fixin to start my weekend , ya'll have a good one.


----------



## slip (Apr 27, 2012)

Freakin kudzu bugs Not only will they get on yer shirt, they'll get in yer shirt ... and what kind of defence is making everything within 10 square feet smell like cucumber anyway?


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 27, 2012)

It's snowing.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 27, 2012)

2 turkeys just walked right by me here at work...one had a good 9 to 10 inch beard, the other looked a wee bit shorter...maybe 7-8 inches


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Beer o'clock


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 27, 2012)

1.......ish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2012)

Lawd I'm tired....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lawd I'm tired....


Me too!!..........Work has been a real pill here lately!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Me too!!..........Work has been a real pill here lately!!



Hate to drivel and run, but I need to take a shower and hit the sack. I'll try and check in more tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Get drunk an swing by an yer by yerself


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait Hankus look there be kracker


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

HEY KRACKER


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hush or you'll scare him off


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Hush it ya wussy


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Peers kracker done left us


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Well we orta slide then


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

yep


----------



## Hankus (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 27, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Later Drankus!!

Bout time to call it a night here too!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

Appears I have to take someone fishing tomorrow. 
Batteries are charged and I gotta get some rest because we all know that fishing for tripletails is hard work.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2012)

Trying to catch any tail is difficult...let alone triple tail!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Headed to da woods! Ya'll wish us luck!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 28, 2012)

Luck!

Say hello to Big Foot for us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> 2 turkeys just walked right by me here at work...one had a good 9 to 10 inch beard, the other looked a wee bit shorter...maybe 7-8 inches




BB, were these two turkeys named Jesse and Al by any chance????    



boneboy96 said:


> Trying to catch any tail is difficult...let alone triple tail!



Truer words were never spoken !!!  I could be the "poster child" for this kinda fishing excursion !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 28, 2012)

By the way, HAPPY SATURDAY to everyone.  Got to get my rear in gear and get up to the country and do a few things up there today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 28, 2012)

It is the weekend.  wheeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 28, 2012)

Morning Mike and everybody else who wakes up later than this posting!    Morning Gobbleinwoods!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2012)

Well jus a short 4 or 5 hours an I'll have another werk week in tha book. Then its home to werk for me for a couple hours


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2012)

Mornin.....goin fishin!!! 

Notice I said fishin....catchin has yet to be determined.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....goin fishin!!!
> 
> Notice I said fishin....catchin has yet to be determined.



Mernin errybuddy.

Make sure you hold your mouth right Jeff..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....goin fishin!!!
> 
> Notice I said fishin....catchin has yet to be determined.



You wanna go fishing with me Jeffro?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> You wanna go fishing with me Jeffro?



It's a set up Jeff, watch out.

I see yo' boy Reuben Randle landed a heck of a slot in the draft last night..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a set up Jeff, watch out.
> 
> I see yo' boy Reuben Randle landed a heck of a slot in the draft last night..



I think he was hoping to go higher but landing with the Super Bowl champs and playing with a good passer like Eli Manning with help his career out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I think he was hoping to go higher but landing with the Super Bowl champs and playing with a good passer like Eli Manning with help his career out.



I thought it was brilliant of NY to look beyond his lack of receiving ops while at LSU and see his real talent. Also see that Hicks gets to stay at home, that's gotta be sweet.

Ahight, off to run da' chain saw for a couple of hours. Y'all keep it tween da' lines.


----------



## kracker (Apr 28, 2012)

Morning everybody, sorry I missed you last night Hankus!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 28, 2012)

Headed off to fish. Somebody tell Mitch that I send him some pics later.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 28, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Headed off to fish. Somebody tell Mitch that I send him some pics later.



Suns mighty bright out there. Prolly a good day to catch a boatload of pics, er, um, fish.


----------



## Self! (Apr 28, 2012)

is there anyone....Out there?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2012)

Otis said:


> is there anyone....Out there?????



Out where?


----------



## Self! (Apr 28, 2012)

over yonder


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 28, 2012)

I get told I'm Out There all the time.....


----------



## Self! (Apr 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I get told I'm Out There all the time.....




I get told someone needs to real me in


----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I get told I'm Out There all the time.....


it's ok, we "know" you...........


Otis said:


> I get told someone needs to real me in


 depends on who "someone" is..............


I got a  HUG from the grouch today! Izzz soooooo special!
Hey Nick, make sure to bury those pepper plants tomorrow for the Redhead for me, ok??
How ya'll been???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like les and quack had a lot better luck fishing than bugsy and I did turkey hunting. Had two birds gobbling this morning but they had no interest in checking us out. A hen walked by close but went on her way. Didn't see or hear anything this afternoon. Man, it was brutally hot out there! See yall tomorrow!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 28, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like les and quack had a lot better luck fishing than bugsy and I did turkey hunting. Had two birds gobbling this morning but they had no interest in checking us out. A hen walked by close but went on her way. Didn't see or hear anything this afternoon. Man, it was brutally hot out there! See yall tomorrow!


Yeah it was, I got to drive the Blazer back from Granma's........ no A/C, but it's here where it can get fixed up & "back up to par"!


Hankus said:


>


 This too shall pass.............
G'night folks


----------



## kracker (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats what I get for going to bed early, all the cool kids come out to play after I go to sleep.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Looks like les and quack had a lot better luck fishing than bugsy and I did turkey hunting. Had two birds gobbling this morning but they had no interest in checking us out. A hen walked by close but went on her way. Didn't see or hear anything this afternoon. Man, it was brutally hot out there! See yall tomorrow!



Whew! Just got home. Fishing is hard work. Found out today that the bait works much better at night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I got a  HUG from the grouch today! Izzz soooooo special!


Dang I miss me some Keebs Hugs!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Whew! Just got home. Fishing is hard work. Found out today that the bait works much better at night.


Where's my fishing report


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2012)

Yup


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yup



Nope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang I miss me some Keebs Hugs!!



I've got a couple I've been saving since the last time I saw her. You want me to come give you one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 29, 2012)

Even on a lazy Sunday morning there is coffee for the cup so fill your cup


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Even on a lazy Sunday morning there is coffee for the cup so fill your cup



I'll gladly take a cup gobble, thank you very much!!!

As I lazily make my way back to work this week for a few days.


----------



## kracker (Apr 29, 2012)

morning folks..


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2012)

Church breakfast


----------



## kracker (Apr 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Church breakfast


You ain't one of them Lynyrd Skynyrd baptists to, are ya?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

I need food and water. Bedside delivery is preferred.


----------



## Self! (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I need food and water. Bedside delivery is preferred.





The game is not for another few months.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2012)

afternoon, peeps!
Well, after the day yesterday, we turned off the alarm clocks and just slept late. It was a long week at work for both of us and the birds just don't know what they want to do right now. No trail cam pics anywhere. Had a great time last night with some really good folks and awesome food. Fishbait and the other club members did a lot of tractoring, dirt turning, and shoveling while Bugsy and i chased birds. Good people.
 Well, tomorrow is the start of a call week. I d plan to take most if not all of next week off and chase birds. Man, the seaso is blowing by!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2012)

Where's that grouch at???


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2012)

Went and picked a buncha skrawburys, watchin the braves game and eatin some biscuits and gravy


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Otis said:


> The game is not for another few months.



My request has nothing to do with football. 

But I do think LSU will beat Bama for the third straight year in a row.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bratwurst on the george Foreman grill, toasted buttered bun on the electric griddle, and some good spicy Mustard!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Another night of General Tzo's chicken and eggroll from the cat shelter.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Anybody heard from Quack? I need to snuggle...


----------



## slip (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Another night of General Tzo's chicken and eggroll from the cat shelter.



I had chicken (pretty sure it was chicken, mighta been a cooked tire?) and cold fried-zucchini .... dad cooked



But there is still some left over biscuits and gravy ill wipe out later so its all good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody heard from Quack? I need to snuggle...



Is he still fishing? He sent me a pic of a cooler full of massive trout and reds saturday.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Well, after the day yesterday, we turned off the alarm clocks and just slept late. It was a long week at work for both of us and the birds just don't know what they want to do right now. No trail cam pics anywhere. Had a great time last night with some really good folks and awesome food. Fishbait and the other club members did a lot of tractoring, dirt turning, and shoveling while Bugsy and i chased birds. Good people.
> Well, tomorrow is the start of a call week. I d plan to take most if not all of next week off and chase birds. Man, the seaso is blowing by!



You ain't just kiddin dude... The season has been a short one since I've been working every other weekend. Hope to seal the deal on a bird for Sam this coming weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Is he still fishing? He sent me a pic of a cooler full of massive trout and reds saturday.



I haven't heard from him. I guess he must have made some new friends with those girls working their way through college and forgot to text me.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> You ain't one of them Lynyrd Skynyrd baptists to, are ya?



Worse..........Methodist


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Mitch!!!

When we going fishing???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mitch!!!
> 
> When we going fishing???



Set a date, and I will see what I can do!!


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Worse..........Methodist



Do you belong to an organized religion?

Nope, I'm a Methodist.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 30, 2012)

Well someone forgot to close the door and another Monday came in








but there is a partial cure


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning to all on this Miserable Monday.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 30, 2012)

Happy Monday Moaning to you Gobblin, Hankus, and BB.

Gobblin, where did you get my photo this morning cause that is about the way that I feel on a dull Monday Moaning !!!

I do need a few cups to get going so that I might be able to do some dastardly deeds today between here and Raleigh.

I got up at 4:45 AM today in hopes of checking out all of the updates on this site BUT that ole "white screen" monster just captured the entire site so I did several other things before getting around to come back and check things.

If I read things right, I see where our buddy, Quack, went fishing and caught several of them pretty college girls while he was using $1, $5, and maybe even $10 bills for bait.  Man, he knows how to bait his hook and he knows all of the good places to fish too !!!!     I think that I need to go fishing on his boat sometime.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning, i see i aint the only one dragging this morning.


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

The roofing crew started early. I think the pitter patter of little messican feet started at 0645. Now shingles are flying off the roof and the hammers have started.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Bout time you got here girlie,  i see you readin up


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang I miss me some Keebs Hugs!!


 I miss my Rutt & Tag toooooo!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a couple I've been saving since the last time I saw her. You want me to come give you one?


 where'd ya hide'em!?!?


mudracing101 said:


> Morning, i see i aint the only one dragging this morning.


 nope, draggin bad.......... AND busy!


kracker said:


> Morning folks..





mudracing101 said:


> Bout time you got here girlie,  i see you readin up


 JUST took a sec to drop by, now I have Rating Forms & All Star sheets to get done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

Haay


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning kracker, bammer, mud, keebs, blood...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay





Les Miles said:


> Morning kracker, bammer, mud, keebs, blood...



Mornin blood , mustard bro


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 30, 2012)

What kind of mustard do you all prefer?  

Brown Spicy

Yellow

Grey Poupon


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

Morning blood, Les, bama, mud , keebs and anybody i missed!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What kind of mustard do you all prefer?
> 
> Brown Spicy
> 
> ...


 HONEY Mustard!!!!!! RULZ!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> HONEY Mustard!!!!!! RULZ!!!!










YELLOW


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What kind of mustard do you all prefer?
> 
> Brown Spicy
> 
> ...



I like all MUSTARD. 

But the fancy-smancy poupon is my least favorite.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> YELLOW


 Honey mustard IS yellow........ 


Les Miles said:


> I like all SYRUP.
> 
> But the fancy-smancy cane is my least favorite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

keebs !!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Honey mustard IS yellow........


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

sorry, but i would rather be fishin! really,really, really rather it was the 3rd week of october and i had a bow in my hand...since y'all askeded


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Chili dogs and fries


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> keebs !!!


sir?


Les Miles said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> sorry, but i would rather be fishin! really,really, really rather it was the 3rd week of october and i had a bow in my hand...since y'all askeded


make up my mind, fishin or huntin............. 


mudracing101 said:


> Chili dogs and fries


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like an Applebee's kind of day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sir?
> 
> 
> 
> make up my mind, fishin or huntin.............



okay , okay.....deerfishin no, no fish huntin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> okay , okay.....deerfishin no, no fish huntin


 works for me too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sir?



You ever put that Turkey huntin stuff to use?


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili dogs and fries


Burger King today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever put that Turkey huntin stuff to use?


 I don't know HOW!  'sides, I told you I wanted that backpack/camo thingy for my DEER huntin.............. want me to forward the turkey stuff to a needy hunter???  I can do that!


kracker said:


> Burger King today.


 Love some Burger King!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sir?



You can say that again




Les Miles said:


> Looks like an Applebee's kind of day.





kracker said:


> Burger King today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mornin KEEBSOLISHUS....

Oh and mornin to you other idjuts out there too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't know HOW!  'sides, I told you I wanted that backpack/camo thingy for my DEER huntin.............. want me to forward the turkey stuff to a needy hunter???  I can do that!
> 
> Love some Burger King!



Want me to come show you how to work it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin KEEBSOLISHUS....
> 
> Oh and mornin to you other idjuts out there too.


 heeellllooooooSterlo!


mudracing101 said:


> Want me to come show you how to work it


 I guess you're gonna have to!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't know HOW!



Well you sure can't kill one sittin on your hiney at da house!!! Get outfitted up and find you a spot, sit down and do some callin..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well you sure can't kill one sittin on your hiney at da house!!! Get outfitted up and find you a spot, sit down and do some callin..


 It's too hot & the gnats too bad to hunt nuttin but shade & a/c down here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too hot & the gnats too bad to hunt nuttin but shade & a/c down here!



That's turkey huntin darlin. If you wazn't woman enough to do it you shoulda' said so..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too hot & the gnats too bad to hunt nuttin but shade & a/c down here!



You can say that again


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's too hot & the gnats too bad to hunt nuttin but shade & a/c down here!



It is gettin a might warm even up this way. 

I wish we could roll right from spring to fall.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's turkey huntin darlin. If you wazn't woman enough to do it you shoulda' said so..


 Helllooooo, I DID, I tole ya I was into DEER huntin, not turkey, WobertWoo has enough adventures turkey huntin to satisfy my curiosity!


mudracing101 said:


> You can say that again


 See??? THANK YOU!!


Sterlo58 said:


> It is gettin a might warm even up this way.
> 
> I wish we could roll right from _*spring to fall*_.


 Oh heck yeah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Helllooooo, I DID, I tole ya I was into DEER huntin, not turkey, WobertWoo has enough adventures turkey huntin to satisfy my curiosity!



Ummm, why'd you put your name in da' hat then?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, why'd you put your name in da' hat then?


 'cause you said you needed more folks to have a give a way........ that's when I told ya it'd be neat for all my stuff for deer huntin.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you said you needed more folks to have a give a way........ that's when I told ya it'd be neat for all my stuff for deer huntin.......



I reckon I'mma have to send the Grouch over to see you..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I reckon I'mma have to send the Grouch over to see you..


 PROMISE?!?!?!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2012)

Dang its hot out dere.

Just put the blower from the old furnace in the chicken coop. Beats the heck out of the little box fan that was in there, and its on the lowest setting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.  Partner caught a 22lb redfish, and I caught a 7lb trout.

Totals for Friday evening and Saturday:


13 BIG trout


5 slot reds


Plus my guide gave me 2 huge bags of grouper filets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.  Partner caught a 22lb redfish, and I caught a 7lb trout.
> 
> Totals for Friday evening and Saturday:
> 
> ...



Whens da' fish fry?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whens da' fish fry?






I dunno ??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang its hot out dere.
> 
> Just put the blower from the old furnace in the chicken coop. Beats the heck out of the little box fan that was in there, and its on the lowest setting.


 re-cycle, I like!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.  Partner caught a 22lb redfish, and I caught a 7lb trout.
> 
> Totals for Friday evening and Saturday:
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.  Partner caught a 22lb redfish, and I caught a 7lb trout.
> 
> Totals for Friday evening and Saturday:
> 
> ...



pics


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pics


 I already got mine...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I already got mine...............





m&m blizzard


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> pics






Got a couple, will send to Keebs and see if she'll post 'em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a couple, will send to Keebs and see if she'll post 'em.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> m&m blizzard


I miss having a DQ!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a couple, will send to Keebs and see if she'll post 'em.


 you know I will! well, if they're, you know.........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a couple, will send to Keebs and see if she'll post 'em.



Do you have pics from the Shoe Show?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

prayin for RAIN!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> prayin for RAIN!!!



x100


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> prayin for RAIN!!!



HHHHMMMM funny how this one is on top


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

Here ya go!


----------



## grim (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.  Partner caught a 22lb redfish, and I caught a 7lb trout.
> 
> Totals for Friday evening and Saturday:
> 
> ...



Wow, thats a huge gator trout.  Very nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Here ya go!








Thanks Keebs, that's a 7lb trout on top (72qt cooler) and my partners redfish, all caught on top water Saturday.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> what kind of mustard do you all prefer?
> 
> Brown spicy
> 
> ...



ketchup!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Keebs, that's a 7lb trout on top (72qt cooler) and my partners redfish, all caught on top water Saturday.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Keebs, that's a 7lb trout on top (72qt cooler) and my partners redfish, all caught on top water Saturday.



Not the pics I was hoping for   But still a nice fishy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Not the pics I was hoping for   But still a nice fishy


 I have *those* in safe keeping.............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have *those* in safe keeping.............


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 30, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ketchup!



Still trying to figure out the mustard thing, also read something about syrup.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have *those* in safe keeping.............



really


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Still trying to figure out the mustard thing, also read something about syrup.



but KETCHUPis better


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> but KETCHUPis better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2012)

grim said:


> Wow, thats a huge gator trout.  Very nice.





Thanks Grim, still can't beat my personal best of 9lbs from 4 years ago, but we consistently catch 5-7lb trout from this area.

Ain't nuttin like top water bite !!!! 



Thanks again Keebs, lub ya lil N . . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> but KETCHUPis better



1 time you'll be ignored. Twice you get called crazy. I don't know what happens if you try it 3 times, Keebs probably gets involved.


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Keebs, that's a 7lb trout on top (72qt cooler) and my partners redfish, all caught on top water Saturday.


Very nice


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> really


*really!*



kracker said:


> 1 time you'll be ignored. Twice you get called crazy. I don't know what happens if you try it 3 times, Keebs probably gets involved.


 why'd I get drug into this?!?!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks again Keebs, lub ya lil N . . . .


 You're welcome........ almost forgot, I like this one too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> 1 time you'll be ignored. Twice you get called crazy. I don't know what happens if you try it 3 times, Keebs probably gets involved.



He's already on thin ice with Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He's already on thin ice with Keebs


full fledged ignore........... I didn't get my t-shirt!


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> He's already on thin ice with Keebs


That is how you got drug into this Keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

kracker said:


> That is how you got drug into this Keebs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was gonna see if any pot-stirring was needed here, but ya'll seem to have things blending nicely.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was gonna see if any pot-stirring was needed here, but ya'll seem to have things blending nicely.



evenin Bama,,


Keebs lets go , got to pick up my dads deer mount


----------



## Keebs (Apr 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> evenin Bama,,
> 
> 
> Keebs lets go , got to pick up my dads deer mount


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was gonna see if any pot-stirring was needed here, but ya'll seem to have things blending nicely.


Now that you're here, I guess I can take a break.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> ketchup!


Ketchup is for eggs, taters, and ground meat. 
Its also a universal southern sauce. 


pstrahin said:


> Still trying to figure out the mustard thing, also read something about syrup.


 It comes from having one LSU fan here that thinks mustard goes with everything. He's what you might call "Special". 

Syrup is for salmon patties, waffles, flapjacks, and biscuits.

That concludes condiment class for today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ketchup is for eggs, taters, and ground meat.
> Its also a universal southern sauce.
> 
> It comes from having one LSU fan here that thinks mustard goes with everything. He's what you might call "Special".
> ...



You left out bacon, syrup is good on bacon too..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left out bacon, syrup is good on bacon too..



baby steps, Bro. He's got a lot to learn.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do you have pics from the Shoe Show?





hdm03 said:


> Not the pics I was hoping for





Keebs said:


> I have *those* in safe keeping.............





mudracing101 said:


> really



Hey Keebs, I'll trade pics withcha 



rhbama3 said:


> Ketchup is for eggs, taters, and ground meat.
> Its also a universal southern sauce.



I thought Tabasco was the universal southern sauce? 



rhbama3 said:


> It comes from having one LSU fan here that thinks mustard goes with everything. He's what you might call "Special".
> 
> Syrup is for salmon patties, waffles, flapjacks, and biscuits.
> 
> That concludes condiment class for today.



Keep it up funny man and I will ensure that the curse continues for at least another year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I thought Tabasco was the universal southern sauce?
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up funny man and I will ensure that the curse continues for at least another year.



I actually think Louisiana Hot Sauce is 100x better than Tabasco. Great flavor and not as hot. 

Which curse? I have so many.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Breakfast at lunch, an unscheduled bonzai run to Unadilla an no supper. Think its beer o'clock


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back from Florida, fishing was TOUGH.



No... fishing is fun!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

"Not everybody likes us but we drive some folks wild" 

If Sucker Punch comes by she'll know what I mean  


2.6


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No... fishing is fun!!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Breakfast at lunch, an unscheduled bonzai run to Unadilla an no supper. Think its beer o'clock



I think you're way past beer-thirty .... 


1 ...... but it's a REAL good ONE!


----------



## kracker (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No... fishing is fun!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I think you're way past beer-thirty ....
> 
> 
> 1 ...... but it's a REAL good ONE!



Whatcha got 

I've been catchin grief from the likker sto boys fer buyin expensive beer (Michelob)


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> No... fishing is fun!!!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


>





kracker said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Oops fergot.....3.2


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a Public Service Announcement:

 I am taking most of next week off to hunt turkeys. Please check your storm and flood checklist and plan accordingly.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> I am taking most of next week off to hunt turkeys. Please check your storm and flood checklist and plan accordingly.



Yes!!! Thank gawd ... we've been needing rain so badly its not even funny.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> I am taking most of next week off to hunt turkeys. Please check your storm and flood checklist and plan accordingly.





About time, my water bill is going to stink this month..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

slip said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Get em bamer  I bleve yer gonna get one


4.4


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Get em bamer  I bleve yer gonna get one
> 
> 
> 4.4



I'm gonna try. This is a tough time of the season to hunt. Birds don't gobble much, hens are nesting, and its so dadblame hot! 
 Then the rain and storms, of course.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

5.0


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna try. This is a tough time of the season to hunt. Birds don't gobble much, hens are nesting, and its so dadblame hot!
> Then the rain and storms, of course.



Got a hen nestin caddy corner to my place. Kinda neat seein her come off eat an reset. As well as her manouvers to dodge predators. Pretty slick mommas. Not slick as an old game hen but slicker than I suspected a turkey to be.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

5.2 is the magic number to get me to the SF tonite 


An he asked bout food


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 30, 2012)

I will not post in here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I will not post in here.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whatcha got
> 
> I've been catchin grief from the likker sto boys fer buyin expensive beer (Michelob)



Margaritas .... 

2 (in dog years!)  



rhbama3 said:


> This is a Public Service Announcement:
> 
> I am taking most of next week off to hunt turkeys. Please check your storm and flood checklist and plan accordingly.



You wanna hunt at MY house????


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Buck killers Wife said:


> I will not post in here.


Why not? It's who we are. It's what we do. 


Tag-a-long said:


> Margaritas ....
> 
> 2 (in dog years!)
> 
> ...



If i haven't killed a bird by Thursday, i just might show up on your doorstep!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

7


----------



## Self! (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Why not? It's who we are. It's what we do.
> 
> 
> If i haven't killed a bird by Thursday, i just might show up on your doorstep!





I'm going fishing this weekend, could you stay home or work please?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Otis said:


> I'm going fishing this weekend, could you stay home or work please?



How much is it worth to you? I really want to go.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

Idjits


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits



Not all of us have "access" to the type of fishing you do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits





rhbama3 said:


> Not all of us have "access" to the type of fishing you do.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Not all of us have "access" to the type of fishing you do.



It requires special license & permits 

Oh, I almost forgot, I found out one was a bammer and had to take her back to the dock. She was mad at me.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2012)

On a serious note. This week is going to be a miserable one for me.


Please somebody put me out of my misery now!!


----------



## Self! (Apr 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How much is it worth to you? I really want to go.




You can hang at the luv shak with Quack? 



Les Miles said:


> Idjits



LSwhoser?



Les Miles said:


> It requires special license & permits
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, I found out one was a bammer and had to take her back to the dock. She was mad at me.



Still holding a grudge? 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> On a serious note. This week is going to be a miserable one for me.
> 
> I know a feller with a thutty thutty


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 30, 2012)

Otis said:


> You can hang at the luv shak with Quack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't. I'm on call till next Monday morning.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 30, 2012)

It's hard to get the wheel barrow close enough to the puter to type.

Sketti for dinner.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2012)

Otis said:


> I know a feller with a thutty thutty


I'm starting to think Mark would be a better option!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2012)

uh oh Twoaday is here and the coffee is up


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

No sense of humor in the SF. None.

Mornin internet people


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ketchup is for idjits and ground meat.
> Its also a universal southern sauce.
> 
> It comes from having one LSU fan here that thinks mustard goes with everything. He's what you might call "Special".
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left out bacon, syrup is good on bacon too..


 Bacon is good right by itself.


gobbleinwoods said:


> uh oh Twoaday is here and the coffee is up





Hankus said:


> No sense of humor in the SF. None.
> 
> Mornin internet people



Morning ya'll. One day closer to Friday


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> About time, my water bill is going to stink this month..


recon what its going ta smell like?


Les Miles said:


> Idjits


x2


gobbleinwoods said:


> uh oh Twoaday is here and the coffee is up


got likker?


Hankus said:


> No sense of humor in the SF. None.
> 
> Mornin internet people



mernin drankus


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Morning folks


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

Morning...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2012)

aahhhh red beans and rice with RobRays smoked peppers....deeelishus


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aahhhh red beans and rice with RobRays smoked peppers....deeelishus


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2012)

moaning folks


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She's probably off washing dishes or folding clothes. Stuff that all women should always do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

les miles said:


> she's probably off washing dishes or folding clothes. Stuff that all women should always do.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> She's probably off washing dishes or folding clothes. Stuff that all women should always do.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 664673


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> keebs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_*WHAT?????????*_


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Les Miles said:


> She's probably off washing dishes or folding clothes. Stuff that all women should always do.


Actually, I'm multi-tasking alright, got a load of dish towels from the concession stand in the washer now, just finished doing the count for the money, went to the bank & post office & now going back to work on the forms, what are YOU doing?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 664673


 I'm quiet good in there as well..........


mudracing101 said:


>


_*really?*_


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _*WHAT?????????*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hey


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey


 Howrya?


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Actually, I'm multi-tasking alright, got a load of dish towels from the concession stand in the washer now, just finished doing the count for the money, went to the bank & post office & now going back to work on the forms, what are YOU doing?



Sitting here wondering how mad you gonna make your boss today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sitting here wondering how mad you gonna make your boss today.



uh uh


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

Mornin'


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'


morning


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sitting here wondering how mad you gonna make your boss today.


 How DARE you even bring that up! I swear, if you even THINK of putting one of your cajun jinxes on me like you've done to WobertWoo! so help me Jeesus, I will be on you like white on rice, you hear me?!?!


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> uh uh



Where is that youngun that was asking about the ketchup when you need him


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How DARE you even bring that up! I swear, if you even THINK of putting one of your cajun jinxes on me like you've done to WobertWoo! so help me Jeesus, I will be on you like white on rice, you hear me?!?!



Ain't skeered


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How DARE you even bring that up! I swear, if you even THINK of putting one of your cajun jinxes on me like you've done to WobertWoo! so help me Jeesus, I will be on you like white on rice, you hear me?!?!



I'm eating rice right now. Cept it's yellow rice..


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Here I sit tired an dirty an it ain even 1130


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'


 YARA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hey Mandy, I see's you sneakin in here too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'






Hello there lil lady !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How DARE you even bring that up! I swear, if you even THINK of putting one of your cajun jinxes on me like you've done to WobertWoo! so help me Jeesus, I will be on you like white on rice, you hear me?!?!



Git em Girl.

iloveitwhenyoutalklikethat.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin'



Runnin will not help. There are many of us and we will find you. We have the technology


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Ain't skeered


 ain't nuttin been said about needing to be scared........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm eating rice right now. Cept it's yellow rice..


got black beans to go with?


Hankus said:


> Here I sit tired an dirty an it ain even 1130


 catchin' up wiff yo young butt, ain't it?


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Hey Unk......nice trout


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Who open the gate??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2012)

red beans and rice = afterburners.... might need to seek out my not so favorit coworker and drag one right over him:cheers


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hello there lil lady !!!


 When'd you sneak in here!  Goodlawdgimmeaheartattack!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git em Girl.
> 
> iloveitwhenyoutalklikethat.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Who open the gate??


you musta done it this time!


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> catchin' up wiff yo young butt, ain't it?



Odd choice of words cause that hot sauce on my aigs fer breakfast is werkin me over


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Who open the gate??



Don't know but it sounds like bloods gonna close it right fast.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Odd choice of words cause that hot sauce on my aigs fer breakfast is werkin me over


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Speakin of, its gettin close to my lunch time


----------



## rydert (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of, its gettin close to my lunch time



guess what i'm having...........


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

MMMMMMM......having a big bowl of cereal with strawberries and nanners and ice cold milk. Mornin folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> When'd you sneak in here!  Goodlawdgimmeaheartattack!










Country ham, fried eggs and cheese grits for brunch !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham, fried eggs and cheese grits for brunch !!



Never made it for that stress test huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never made it for that stress test huh?






Shhhhhhhhhh . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham, fried eggs and cheese grits for brunch !!


 baked cheekun & steamed broccoli 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never made it for that stress test huh?


 Git'em MC!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh . . .


 Ooooohhhh Daaaawwwwnnnnnnnnn......................


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never made it for that stress test huh?



I'm down 18 lbs since I started back to work. 

Got a few more to go to get back my girlish figure.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

rydert said:


> guess what i'm having...........


Spam


Hooked On Quack said:


> Country ham, fried eggs and cheese grits for brunch !!





Keebs said:


> baked cheekun & steamed broccoli
> 
> Git'em MC!!
> 
> Ooooohhhh Daaaawwwwnnnnnnnnn......................



taco bell for me today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm down 18 lbs since I started back to work.
> 
> Got a few more to go to get back my girlish figure.



I'm still a ways off. Quit all of the bad habits and replaced them with food...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm down 18 lbs since I started back to work.
> 
> Got a few more to go to get back my girlish figure.



No comment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> baked cheekun & steamed broccoli
> 
> Git'em MC!!
> 
> Ooooohhhh Daaaawwwwnnnnnnnnn......................






SHE cooked it !!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm down 18 lbs since I started back to work.
> 
> Got a few more to go to get back my girlish figure.


 I didn't think you looked "out of shape" at the Mudfest...........


mudracing101 said:


> taco bell for me today


Nacho's Belle Grande please!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still a ways off. Quit all of the bad habits and replaced them with food...


 you still fit in that uniform?


Hooked On Quack said:


> SHE cooked it !!


 I Swaunee, what am I gonna do with that gal??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you still fit in that uniform?


I highly doubt it...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I didn't think you looked "out of shape" at the Mudfest...........



Well thanks darlin. You were lookin mighty fine too.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I highly doubt it...


Oh come on, with all the dieting & working out you've been doing?


Sterlo58 said:


> Well thanks darlin. You were lookin mighty fine too.


 whythankyoukindlysir!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well thanks darlin. You were lookin mighty fine too.





Keebs said:


> Oh come on, with all the dieting & working out you've been doing?
> 
> whythankyoukindlysir!



Ya'll two quit , i'm trying to eat


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh come on, with all the dieting & working out you've been doing?
> 
> whythankyoukindlysir!



 My wife told me I need to get in shape.  I told her "round" is a shape!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two quit , i'm trying to eat





really . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well thanks darlin. You were lookin mighty fine too.



Suck up...


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll two quit , i'm trying to eat


 aaawww, you know I think you're hawt too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .


 as well as you too!


pstrahin said:


> My wife told me I need to get in shape.  I told her "round" is a shape!


 That's what I've been telling myself, but dang if it FEELS right! I'm plain miserable!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

Wezzzz all hawt.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YARA!!!!!!!!!!


Helloooooooooooooo beautiful! smoooooches


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hello there lil lady !!!


He called me lil 


Hankus said:


> Runnin will not help. There are many of us and we will find you. We have the technology



Hanky, Hanky, Hanky why would you think that I'd hide. Hello, it's ME we're talking bout here!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

Ok folks, I'm outta here. Time to bake the buns in the sun. xoxoxox


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wezzzz all hawt.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Rat shak fer lunch


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Hey Mud, where do yall mud race?


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

rat shak make me thirsty


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wezzzz all hawt.



Yes yall iz....  


And hush it Miguel...I can suck up...er...uh...flirt  as much as I want.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wezzzz all hawt.





YaraG. said:


> Helloooooooooooooo beautiful! smoooooches
> 
> He called me lil
> _*well, you ARE!*_
> ...


really!


YaraG. said:


> Ok folks, I'm outta here. Time to bake the buns in the sun. xoxoxox


 Later sweetcheeks!


Hankus said:


> Rat shak fer lunch


I like............ wait, is that the same as our kitten kafe?


Sterlo58 said:


> Yes yall iz....
> 
> 
> And hush it Miguel...I can suck up...er...uh...flirt  as much as I want.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> rat shak make me thirsty



It might be the massive amount of salt and MSG they use to kill the taste of that quality meat they use.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Mud, where do yall mud race?



For the most part, Abbeville and Elko. Been to other places but i've tried to cut back to once a month.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Ok folks, I'm outta here. Time to bake the buns in the sun. xoxoxox






Mmmmmmmmmmm, bun pics ???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, bun pics ???



Been waitin on ya to chime in, ya slippin


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, bun pics ???



Didn't you get the cajun's text ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Been waitin on ya to chime in, ya slippin









Sterlo58 said:


> Didn't you get the cajun's text ?





Those chicks ain't got nuttin on Yara !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Off to the showers. Gotta get stuff done today.
Later


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Off to the showers. Gotta get stuff done today.
> Later


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Off to the showers. Gotta get stuff done today.
> Later



Later!!



Where's Jeffro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Last day of 7 day vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night.


Finally got the electrical problem solved on Jeep, going to pick her up shortly !!! 


I'm thanking cooler full of ice cold beer and dirt roads !!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of 7 day vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Finally got the electrical problem solved on Jeep, going to pick her up shortly !!!
> ...



Just remember what happened on that four-wheeler last time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Later!!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's Jeffro






And Kendall and David ???


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Jeffro


Werkin


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thanking cooler full of ice cold beer and dirt roads !!!


 I LIKE the way you think!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of 7 day vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Finally got the electrical problem solved on Jeep, going to pick her up shortly !!!
> ...



We think alot alike


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Just remember what happened on that four-wheeler last time.











Jeep has roll bar and racing harnesses . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last day of 7 day vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Finally got the electrical problem solved on Jeep, going to pick her up shortly !!!
> ...



What kind of mine?


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeep has roll bar and racing harnesses . . .



Trees have branches


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Werkin
> 
> I LIKE the way you think!





mudracing101 said:


> We think alot alike






Think I've found my long lost brudder and sista !!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What kind of mine?



Yours and mine


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And Kendall and David ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I've found my long lost brudder and sista !!!!



I wanna go. I wanna go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What kind of mine?





Kaolin, in middle Ga.




Les Miles said:


> Trees have branches





Don't you janx/voodoo me, ya crooked Cajun . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Your and mine



Would that be "ours" ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wanna go. I wanna go.






Grab yo hula hoop and come on !!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't you janx/voodoo me, ya crooked Cajun . . .



Can I hold a dollar?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I've found my long lost brudder and sista !!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wanna go. I wanna go.


ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOTGUN!!!!!!! oh wait, heck no, I'm drivin!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grab yo hula hoop and come on !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOTGUN!!!!!!! oh wait, heck no, I'm drivin!



I don't want shotgun. I'm sittin in the back wiff da cooler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Can I hold a dollar?




Sure !!! 





Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOTGUN!!!!!!! oh wait, heck no, I'm drivin!










mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't want shotgun. I'm sittin in the back wiff da cooler.





Beer me !!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kaolin, in middle Ga.
> 
> 
> 
> I learned something new today.



Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks






No problem, if you're ever in Washington county I'll give you a quick tour.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2012)

Help,                help


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SHOTGUN!!!!!!! oh wait, heck no, I'm drivin!


We got jeeps to, we can all drive



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't want shotgun. I'm sittin in the back wiff da cooler.


Yeah, i'm ready.



pstrahin said:


> Thanks



You full of questions today, you the Po-po


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Help,                help



what,you wanna go fishin


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We got jeeps to, we can all drive
> 
> Yeah, i'm ready.
> 
> ...



No Po-Po.  Just learnin the peeps on the forum, tryin to fit in.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No Po-Po.  Just learnin the peeps on the forum, tryin to fit in.



You like mustard?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Wife is "cooling" off on the couch after laying out by the pool, then she'll have to take ANOTHER shower before we go to town.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Wife is "cooling" off on the couch after laying out by the pool, then she'll have to take ANOTHER shower before we go to town.



 ahhh , nevermind


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Help,                help


 what up?


mudracing101 said:


> We got jeeps to, we can all drive





pstrahin said:


> No Po-Po.  Just learnin the peeps on the forum, _*tryin to fit in*_.












 ain't no "trying" to it, everyone fits here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> You like mustard?


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Wife is "cooling" off on the couch after laying out by the pool, then she'll have to take ANOTHER shower before we go to town.


I swear, you sure do complain alot................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaaa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ahhh , nevermind









Keebs said:


> I swear, you sure do complain alot................





really . . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Wife is "cooling" off on the couch after laying out by the pool, then she'll have to take ANOTHER shower before we go to town.



Go grab her little pinky toe and see if she screams


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Go grab her little pinky toe and see if she screams


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You like mustard?



I like *YELLOW MUSTARD*


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't no "trying" to it, everyone fits here!



Thanks Keebs!!


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaaa





Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .


 _really_......... 


hdm03 said:


> Go grab her little pinky toe and see if she screams


 you really don't know his wife, do ya?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


you'd best video it, if ya do!


pstrahin said:


> I like *YELLOW MUSTARD*


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Thanks Keebs!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I like *YELLOW MUSTARD*



Well, your in like Flynn brother


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No Po-Po.  Just learnin the peeps on the forum, tryin to fit in.


It's just like everything else in life, the women around here think they run the joint.


----------



## NOYDB (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr.  Wife is "cooling" off on the couch after laying out by the pool, then she'll have to take ANOTHER shower before we go to town.



I tell the Redhead that "I'm glad SHE's the girl".

Their lives are just more complicated.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

My work day is done. Think I'll go celebrate Wobert Woo's Birthday for him. 
Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work day is done. Think I'll go celebrate Wobert Woo's Birthday for him.
> Ya'll have a good one.



Bye


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work day is done. Think I'll go celebrate Wobert Woo's Birthday for him.
> Ya'll have a good one.


I wanna join ya!


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well, your in like Flynn brother



Thank you sir.  I promise to conduct myself as the rest of you.


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> It's just like everything else in life, the women around here think they run the joint.



I know what you mean.  I don't know why womens complain, they got half the money and all the.............................mustard!


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work day is done. Think I'll go celebrate Wobert Woo's Birthday for him.
> Ya'll have a good one.



Have fun!


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I know what you mean.  I don't know why womens complain, they got half the money and all the.............................mustard!



And given enough time, they'll have all the money.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I tell the Redhead that "I'm glad SHE's the girl".
> 
> Their lives are just more complicated.





You sir, have a point !!!  Thank I'll have a drank !! 




pstrahin said:


> Thank you sir.  I promise to conduct myself as the rest of you.






Attaboy !!!  Always set your expectations LOW, that way nobody really counts on you for much . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

New boots is killin me. Think I'll stick my feet in the beer cooler tonight


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Hey Unk can you drag me in the boat behind the jeep  I don't wanna ski like last time though


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk can you drag me in the boat behind the jeep  I don't wanna ski like last time though






Not a prob nephew !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a prob nephew !!!



Great  Now all I need is me an a bot over there


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You like mustard?





pstrahin said:


> I like *YELLOW MUSTARD*





mudracing101 said:


> Well, your in like Flynn brother





pstrahin said:


> Thank you sir.  I promise to conduct myself as the rest of you.



Another MUSTARD bro joins the wolfpack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Great  Now all I need is me an a bot over there





Daaaaaaang, came thru Dublin Sunday, woulda called ya, but I fried my phone somewhere in Florida.


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, came thru Dublin Sunday, woulda called ya, but I fried my phone somewhere in Florida.



You leave it at the shoe show?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wanna join ya!



Come on up lady. The Hornets live right down the road from me. We can have a party.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Come on up lady. The Hornets live right down the road from me. We can have a party.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm, bun pics ???





mudracing101 said:


> Been waitin on ya to chime in, ya slippin





Sterlo58 said:


> Didn't you get the cajun's text ?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Those chicks ain't got nuttin on Yara !!!



How long will I be banned, for posting g-string pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Why does this place smell like pinto's n cheese


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> How long will I be banned, for posting g-string pics?



Better not chance it and just pm us


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Better not chance it and just pm us



I suggest you breath, blue might not look good on you.


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Better not chance it and just pm us



Good call!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Better not chance it and just pm us




Hey, I am a new driveler but count me in!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> How long will I be banned, for posting g-string pics?



Let's just say you will probly be coming back as someone other than YaraG.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good call!!!





pstrahin said:


> Hey, I am a new driveler but count me in!!!!



Oh look, more little blue people!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> I suggest you breath, blue might not look good on you.



 I tried guys


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Let's just say you will probly be coming back as someone other than YaraG.



Yes, I am very uncensored but even I know my boundaries unless provoked Plus most of these knuckle heads are already on my FB account.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I tried guys



You have nothing better to do, than to stir that pot mister?


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2012)

Great; now Quack is sending me PMs with his g-string pics    The boy sure does have a lot of zits on his hiney


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Oh look, more little blue people!




So, I guess that means no?


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Great; now Quack is sending me PMs with his g-string pics    The boy sure does have a lot of zits on his hiney



That is a visual that will haunt us for a long long time!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So, I guess that means no?



Nothing gets past you, huh??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> You have nothing better to do, than to stir that pot mister?



Umm, no .. apparently not


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Great; now Quack is sending me PMs with his g-string pics    The boy sure does have a lot of zits on his hiney



Just threw up in my mouth a lil


----------



## Da Possum (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just threw up in my mouth a lil



Well; he just sent me another pic of him wearing it backwards     It must be cold at his house


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Nothing gets past you, huh??



I'm kinda kwik like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## YaraDV. (May 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I'm kinda kwik like that!



rotflmbo


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

I HATE it when work gets in the way of my Woody's time!
Ok, gonna try to wrap this day up............ Yara, keep an eye on this bunch, you know how they can get!

Mud? you 'bout ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I HATE it when work gets in the way of my Woody's time!
> Ok, gonna try to wrap this day up............ Yara, keep an eye on this bunch, you know how they can get!
> 
> Mud? you 'bout ready?



We leavin a lil early Heck yeah ,.. lets go


----------



## pstrahin (May 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I HATE it when work gets in the way of my Woody's time!
> Ok, gonna try to wrap this day up............ Yara, keep an eye on this bunch, you know how they can get!
> 
> Mud? you 'bout ready?



I have been trying to get em to give me a paycheck and let me stay at home.  They don't like that idea much.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We leavin a lil early Heck yeah ,.. lets go





pstrahin said:


> I have been trying to get em to give me a paycheck and let me stay at home.  They don't like that idea much.


If ya figure out how it's done, lemme know!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Great; now Quack is sending me PMs with his g-string pics    The boy sure does have a lot of zits on his hiney



I'm gunna recommend that you get banned for creating that hideous mental picture.


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm gunna recommend that you get banned for creating that hideous mental picture.


I second the motion.


----------



## NOYDB (May 1, 2012)

http://www.proactiv.com/


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Is the coast clear?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Is the coast clear?



Nope. Keep hiding. 


Greetings people!
Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a long day at work and will probably have to go back at some point tonight. As soon as the ol battle ax gets up from her daily nap, we headed to Hibachi Buffet for frog legs, crawfish, fried and boiled skrimp, and just maybe...... octopus.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Keep hiding.
> 
> 
> Greetings people!
> Thank you for the birthday wishes. I had a long day at work and will probably have to go back at some point tonight. As soon as the ol battle ax gets up from her daily nap, we headed to Hibachi Buffet for frog legs, crawfish, fried and boiled skrimp, and just maybe...... octopus.



With terms of endearment like O B A you might want to find a hiding place outside the home front.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> With terms of endearment like O B A you might want to find a hiding place outside the home front.



Our 23rd anniversary is next week. She can't hurt me anymore. 

Frog legs were excellent, crawfish.... not so much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2012)

You just can't make this stuff up!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6897580&posted=1#post6897580


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

I hate MLB.

Carry on.


----------



## Les Miles (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just can't make this stuff up!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6897580&posted=1#post6897580



Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

9ish




Wassup


----------



## Self! (May 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Another one bites the dust.





What would pbradley do?


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaang, came thru Dublin Sunday, woulda called ya, but I fried my phone somewhere in Florida.



No sweat, it happens. Sully had a fail to call that made him miss apple pie a couple weeks ago. Sides I prolly ain worth the stop nohow


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> 9ish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evening, sir.


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Who kracker be callin sir  I'm a chillun  Cept when rergardin the teens I werk with 2 er 3 days a week


----------



## Hankus (May 1, 2012)

Appearently 10 does it tonite. Y'all taker easy an remember.......puddin weren't the answer in the SF


----------



## kracker (May 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Appearently 10 does it tonite. Y'all taker easy an remember.......puddin weren't the answer in the SF


----------



## rhbama3 (May 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just can't make this stuff up!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6897580&posted=1#post6897580





Les Miles said:


> Another one bites the dust.



One of those threads from the same type of people who wonder " who'd show up at my funeral"? 

Well, the trusty ol' beeper went off so to work and back home again. Maybe they'll leave me alone now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 2, 2012)

It is only up hill one way on the hump day unless you have a beeper with red stains, could it be ketchup?

Well the day starts in earnest with a cup of coffee


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Mornin

Aigs n pancakes


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

An sausage an hashbrowns too


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is only up hill one way on the hump day unless you have a beeper with red stains, could it be ketchup?
> 
> Well the day starts in earnest with a cup of coffee





Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> Aigs n pancakes





Hankus said:


> An sausage an hashbrowns too



Mornin ya'll, sausage bisquits with MUSTARD this morning.  Gonna be a good day.  
Oh yeah, HAPPY HUMP DAY  to the rest of ya


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody!



mornin


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

Waiting on 5:00 Friday!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Waiting on 5:00 Friday!!!



x2


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

Hi


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hi



what up?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2012)

mernin all you in dribblerville its hump day!!!!! inchin closer ta fridy!!!


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Happy Hump day 

We gonna retire this thread today?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin all you in dribblerville its hump day!!!!! inchin closer ta fridy!!!





Les Miles said:


> Happy Hump day
> 
> We gonna retire this thread today?



Morning ya'll , and yes we are


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Only 87 post to go to the new driveler


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Only 87 post to go to the new driveler



It looks like a lot of the drivelers aint checked in yet.  Ifin they get krunk up, 87 wil go by b4 we know it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs been draggin the last couple of mornings. I'm gonna have to go back to texting her at 7, She loves it when i give her those early wake up texts


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Nothin like a good chewin to start the day. Didn't make it to 8 o'clock  When did it become wrong to whip or shoot a man fer callin another a liar.  Wish we could all still carry the court in our holster


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nothin like a good chewin to start the day. Didn't make it to 8 o'clock  When did it become wrong to whip or shoot a man fer callin another a liar.  Wish we could all still carry the court in our holster



I dont know about the whippin part but shooting a man has been frowned upon for a while now


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
 Man, i ate too much last night. Getting called back into work didn't help much either.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2012)

Mornin folks. Gotta go to the dentist...be back later.


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know about the whippin part but shooting a man has been frowned upon for a while now



But it shouldn't be


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Gotta go to the dentist...be back later.



Get a gold one


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs been draggin the last couple of mornings. I'm gonna have to go back to texting her at 7, She loves it when i give her those early wake up texts


 you so funny..............














































_*NOT!*_ 
Hit the door running again this morning!


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs been draggin the last couple of mornings. I'm gonna have to go back to texting her at 7, She loves it when i give her those early wake up texts



She's probably still at home washing dishes, folding clothes, and mopping floors. I sent her a long list of chores. 



Hankus said:


> Nothin like a good chewin to start the day. Didn't make it to 8 o'clock  When did it become wrong to whip or shoot a man fer callin another a liar.  Wish we could all still carry the court in our holster



Give us the whole story please. 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Man, i ate too much last night. Getting called back into work didn't help much either.



What did you fill up on last night? Schrimps, mudbugs, or sushi? 



Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Gotta go to the dentist...be back later.



Gonna get yo grill worked on?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you so funny..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning sunshine


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning sunshine


 Mernin............. wanna come type for me today?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mernin............. wanna come type for me today?



How bout no


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard
mustard-mustard-mustard-mustard


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How bout no


 I tried, guess I'll go get busy then.............. later!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> She's probably still at home washing dishes, folding clothes, and mopping floors. I sent her a long list of chores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mostly frog legs and skrimps. The mudbugs were awful last night. Tasted freezer burned or something. 
My daughter baked a chocolate cake for me that was very good too!


----------



## Les Miles (May 2, 2012)

Gotta run. Catch you idjits later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I tried, guess I'll go get busy then.............. later!


Later


rhbama3 said:


> Mostly frog legs and skrimps. The mudbugs were awful last night. Tasted freezer burned or something.
> My daughter baked a chocolate cake for me that was very good too!


MMMMMM.   skrimps


Les Miles said:


> Gotta run. Catch you idjits later.



Later


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2012)

slinky its slinky everyone loves a slinky              

i have had way to much quoffee


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Gotta run. Catch you idjits later.


Did Les take everybody with him but me?


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Did Les take everybody with him but me?



I got left behind as well   I never get to hang with the cool kids


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

I'm going to lunch


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Whats fo lunch today????????
































MUSTARD


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2012)

spam samich


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> spam samich



I do like a fried spam sammwich


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Tomato sandwiches with lots of Dukes mayo!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

Baked cheekun in yellow rice and flat beans.


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Mesticano fer el luncho


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

Lasagna from Bi Ba's........good stuff; I are full


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

lef over peetsa


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Lasagna from Bi Ba's........good stuff; I are full


Good stuff, been a few years since I've been though.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2012)

it takes an idjit ta no an idjit right?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Subway pizza sub, 

On another note i will never stop being amazed at how some people will talk in public.. I agree with Hankus should be able to whip em,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it takes an idjit ta no an idjit right?



no, not neca, nescac.. no, not really


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it takes an idjit ta no an idjit right?


 depends.............. whichoneyou'retalkingabout.........


mudracing101 said:


> Subway pizza sub,
> 
> On another note i will never stop being amazed at how some people will talk in public.. I agree with Hankus should be able to whip em,


 ain't it?  


mudracing101 said:


> no, not neca, nescac.. no, not really


_really?_


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

ain't nuttin like being in a thread, fixin to post & it goes "poof" on ya!


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin like being in a thread, fixin to post & it goes "poof" on ya!



Welcome to my world


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Welcome to my world


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Subway pizza sub,
> 
> On another note i will never stop being amazed at how some people will talk in public.. I agree with Hankus should be able to whip em,


Some people shouldn't even be allowed in public, much less have speaking privileges.


----------



## kracker (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


If your luck is like mine, it never happens on some short, snarky post. It always happens on a 42 paragraph diatribe where I'm really wanting to dress someone down.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> If your luck is like mine, it never happens on some short, snarky post. It always happens on a 42 paragraph diatribe where I'm really wanting to dress someone down.


Please, I learned a long time ago to quit trying to do those kinds........... there are other ways, yaknow!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't nuttin like being in a thread, fixin to post & it goes "poof" on ya!



Go ahead and tell us what you was gonna say. We won't tell anybody, promise.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Some people shouldn't even be allowed in public, much less have speaking privileges.






Keebs said:


> Please, I learned a long time ago to quit trying to do those kinds........... there are other ways, yaknow!



I'm already Thirsty


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Go ahead and tell us what you was gonna say. We won't tell anybody, promise.


 nope, I may can use it later............... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> I'm already Thirsty


 when are you NOT??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nope, I may can use it later...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, well , good point


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Ahh, well , good point


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

ever have one of them days when you just can't get motivated?  I think I will join Mud, I am getting thirsty too!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 2, 2012)

the daily bible verse has a heeeeep more that 1k post and it rolls out every day.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

If ya'll gonna knock this one out by five , somebody better get hoppin.


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Hey mud,..........keep on payin attention to people an you'll be ridin shotgun on the shootin wagon


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If ya'll gonna knock this one out by five , somebody better get hoppin.



is the cutoff 1,000?


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Anybody need a ride from Hawkinsville to casa de Hankus


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey mud,..........keep on payin attention to people an you'll be ridin shotgun on the shootin wagon



I know , really makes me want to start drankin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> is the cutoff 1,000?


Yep, wont be long now.


Hankus said:


> Anybody need a ride from Hawkinsville to casa de Hankus



No , but i'll be close to that away Sat. night.


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Sweetarts


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, wont be long now.
> 
> 
> No , but i'll be close to that away Sat. night.



I'm supposed to be at the grand openin to my buddy's bar Satryday nite  His wife told me I'd better be there


----------



## Hornet22 (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need a ride from Hawkinsville to casa de Hankus



Wisht I was there right now. Ain't been in a while.


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need a ride from Hawkinsville to casa de Hankus



If you are buying the beer, swing thru Fairburn and pick me up!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm supposed to be at the grand openin to my buddy's bar Satryday nite  His wife told me I'd better be there


Well , then you better be there


pstrahin said:


> If you are buying the beer, swing thru Fairburn and pick me up!!


BYOB..... 


hdm03 said:


>



Stop that


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

ya'll ain't finished this one up _*YET*_?!?! sheesh!


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

That was seventy two hundred an eighty five beers ago


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll ain't finished this one up _*YET*_?!?! sheesh!



ttt


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2012)

*driveler*



Keebs said:


> ya'll ain't finished this one up _*YET*_?!?! sheesh!



ttt again


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll ain't finished this one up _*YET*_?!?! sheesh!



tttagains


----------



## win280 (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll ain't finished this one up _*YET*_?!?! sheesh!



is this helping?


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

A little hank 3 an a 6 pack of lights, that last dirt road an I'll be alright


----------



## Da Possum (May 2, 2012)

Hey, where the white women at?


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

Hank, Lets talk about your daddy,
Tell me how your mama loved that man.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2012)

Just doing my part to close this thread out. Gotta get ready to go to the big house. 
Later


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey, where the white women at?



theys only 4 in all of Fulton County!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey, where the white women at?


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody need a ride from Hawkinsville to casa de Hankus



you live in hawkinsville??


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



How'd the jeep do


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

southernboy2147 said:


> you live in hawkinsville??



Nossir. It was jus part of the hunnert an thutty mile loop I jus made


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey, where the white women at?





Hooked On Quack said:


>



See what you did, you done went and woke Quack up.


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

win280 said:


> ttt





win280 said:


> is this helping?










Hankus said:


> A little hank 3 an a 6 pack of lights, that last dirt road an I'll be alright


 I may try that this afternoon myself!


hdm03 said:


> Hey, where the white women at?





Sterlo58 said:


> Just doing my part to close this thread out. Gotta get ready to go to the big house.
> Later





Hooked On Quack said:


>





southernboy2147 said:


> you live in hawkinsville??


yeah, he has his summer home there, why? you wanna visit him?


Hankus said:


> Nossir. It was jus part of the hunnert an thutty mile loop I jus made


one of your Tifton co-horts just delivered a package here, he said to tell you "Heeeyyyy"!


----------



## Keebs (May 2, 2012)

now the count down is REALLY on!
who's got the next one?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

Five is getting so close


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Five is getting so close



And then the clock stops


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> How'd the jeep do




It didn't . . .  Still in the shop.




mudracing101 said:


> See what you did, you done went and woke Quack up.









I gotz no water.  Grrrrrrrrrr.  Got somebody checking it out.


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

So do the mods/admins cut it off?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> And then the clock stops



I hear ya. Try working 12 hour shifts. About 2 in the morning time stops....completely.


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It didn't . . .  Still in the shop.



What kind of jeep?  I have built a cherokee and a wrangler.  They are a blast!!


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, he has his summer home there, why? you wanna visit him?
> 
> one of your Tifton co-horts just delivered a package here, he said to tell you "Heeeyyyy"!



Which summer home 

Was it big dumb an ugly or dumb an ugly


----------



## Hankus (May 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It didn't . . .  Still in the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep tellin ya to do like normel people an shower on Saturday


----------



## mudracing101 (May 2, 2012)




----------

